# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΟΤΕ: Προσωρινή διακοπή κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την Αltec

## Age (aka Babba)

Σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms προχώρησε ο ΟΤΕ.

Όπως αναφέρει ο Οργανισμός σε σχετική του ανακοίνωση, η απόφαση αυτή ελήφθη «λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της Αltec και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της».

Προσθέτει δε πως «εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια συνεννόησης με την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς η τελευταία να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της».

Ο ΟΤΕ γνωστοποιεί πως οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν ακόμη να πραγματοποιούν και να δέχονται κλήσεις, ενώ, όπως σημειώνει, όλοι οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν κλήσεις και μέσω οποιουδήποτε άλλου αδειοδοτημένου παρόχου επιθυμούν, προσθέτοντας πριν από τον αριθμό που θέλουν να καλέσουν τον τετραψήφιο κωδικό επιλογής που αντιστοιχεί στον κάθε πάροχο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΟΤΕ.

Καταλήγοντας αναφέρει πως «στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του». 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 554169.htm

----------


## yorgos

> Σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms προχώρησε ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρει ο Οργανισμός σε σχετική του ανακοίνωση, η απόφαση αυτή ελήφθη «λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της Αltec και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της».
> 
> Προσθέτει δε πως «εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια συνεννόησης με την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς η τελευταία να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της».
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ γνωστοποιεί πως οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν ακόμη να πραγματοποιούν και να δέχονται κλήσεις, ενώ, όπως σημειώνει, όλοι οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν κλήσεις και μέσω οποιουδήποτε άλλου αδειοδοτημένου παρόχου επιθυμούν, προσθέτοντας πριν από τον αριθμό που θέλουν να καλέσουν τον τετραψήφιο κωδικό επιλογής που αντιστοιχεί στον κάθε πάροχο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Καταλήγοντας αναφέρει πως «στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του». 
> ...



Αμάν  ::  τι καμπάνα ήταν αυτή?!

Και αυτοί που αγόρασαν πρόσφατα το πακέτο των 9,90Ε τι θα απογίνουν? Το παράξενο είναι ότι στο adslgr το είχαν "πετάξει" έτσι στον αέρα ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο στο μέλλον αλλά δεν το περίμενα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226789
*Απάντηση του Ομίλου ALTEC στην σημερινή προκλητική και παράνομη ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ
*

Δελτίο Τύπου:

Σήμερα ο Ο.Τ.Ε., κορυφώνοντας μία άκρως αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά, προέβη παράνομα και κατά κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην μονομερή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας «AltecTelecoms Α.Ε.».
Την συμπεριφορά του αυτή επιχειρεί να την αιτιολογήσει με μία ανακοίνωση, η οποία δεν στηρίζεται στην πραγματικότητα και αποτελεί στερεότυπο που δεν έχει σχέση με την εταιρεία μας. Η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ διαφορετική από την εικόνα, που ο Ο.Τ.Ε. σκοπίμως επιχειρεί να δημιουργήσει.

Τα πραγματικά γεγονότα και οι συναλλακτικές πρακτικές σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογούν οποιαδήποτε τέτοια συμπεριφορά και πολύ περισσότερο την διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων μας. Το γεγονός αυτό θα αποδειχθεί πολλαπλώς από τις αποφάσεις των Δικαστηρίων και των αρμόδιων Διοικητικών Αρχών. Απλώς ο Ο.Τ.Ε. μπορεί εκ της θέσεώς του να εφαρμόσει το «δίκαιο» της δικής του σκοπιμότητας, μονομερώς και προκαταβολικώς.

Από πολλών ετών, αρχής γενομένης από το έτος 2000, διαπιστώθηκαν σοβαρά προβλήματα στα συστήματα τιμολόγησης του Ο.Τ.Ε. σχετικά με αυθαίρετες και ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις του προς την θυγατρική μας εταιρεία. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, για χρεώσεις σημαντικού μάλιστα ύψους, έχει και ο ίδιος ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εγγράφως αποδεχθεί (βέβαια πάντοτε εκ των υστέρων) ότι αυτές οφείλονται σε σφάλματά του. Για να γίνει δε περισσότερο κατανοητό αυτό που ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εννοεί ως μη εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεών μας, αρκεί η ενδεικτική αναφορά σε έγγραφό του που αποδέχεται ως αβάσιμες τις συνολικές χρεώσεις τόκων ύψους σχεδόν 1,3 εκ. Ευρώ επί οφειλής μόλις 700.000 Ευρώ.

Το γεγονός τούτο αποτέλεσε την αιτία να υφίσταται σχεδόν μόνιμη ασυμφωνία μεταξύ των λογιστηρίων των δύο εταιρειών σε σχέση με το ακριβές ποσό των οφειλομένων. Το ποσόν της «ασυμφωνίας» κατά το περσινό καλοκαίρι ξεπερνούσε τα 15 εκ. Ευρώ. Με διαπραγματεύσεις, που έγιναν υπό παρόμοιες συνθήκες εξαναγκαστικής πίεσης, η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία αποδέχθηκε να καταβάλει με ρύθμιση ποσό ύψους 8,5 εκ. Ευρώ, αλλά υπό την προϋπόθεση, η οποία περιλήφθηκε και στην σχετική γραπτή συμφωνία, ότι οι υπόλοιπες ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις θα εξετασθούν από όργανα του Ο.Τ.Ε. μέχρι το τέλος του περασμένου έτους, προκειμένου να απαλειφθούν.

Και η περσινή αυτή συμφωνία έγινε κάτω από το εξαναγκαστικό κλίμα ότι, εάν δεν δεχθούμε την ρύθμιση, ο Ο.Τ.Ε. θα προχωρήσει σε διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων μας. Υπό την πίεση αυτή η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία υπέγραψε την συμφωνία και από πέρσι των Οκτώβριο άρχισε, πέραν των τρεχουσών υποχρεώσεών της, να εξυπηρετεί με συνέπεια και την ως άνω ρύθμιση.
Κατά την διάρκεια του περασμένου Ιουλίου η εταιρεία μας αντιμετώπισε ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσχέρειες λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων, οι οποίες εντούτοις επιβαρύνονταν από την πιο πάνω κατάσταση, και έτσι ζήτησε από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. μία εύλογη διευθέτηση.

Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. όμως, ο οποίος είναι προμηθευτής αλλά και ανταγωνιστής μας, αντί να προσέλθει σε συζητήσεις για την επίτευξη μιας αμοιβαία αποδεκτής συμφωνίας, απαίτησε την σφράγιση αξιογράφων που η θυγατρική μας του είχε παραδώσει εις εγγύηση και ζήτησε την κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών μας επιστολών. Και τούτο, όχι μόνον έχοντας επίγνωση, αλλά επιδιώκοντας την επιδείνωση των σχέσεων της εταιρείας και του Ομίλου μας με το τραπεζικό σύστημα.

Μετά από διαμεσολαβητική προσπάθεια των πιστωτριών μας Τραπεζών, ο Ο.Τ.Ε., και στην διαπραγμάτευση με τις Τράπεζες, αντί για την επιδίωξη μιας λογικής διευθέτησης, που συνηθίζεται στην αγορά, κλιμάκωνε συνεχώς τις απαιτήσεις του για τον τρόπο αποπληρωμής, με σκοπό το απόλυτο αδιέξοδο. Μάλιστα για να μεγεθύνει τον ύψος των οφειλών της θυγατρικής μας προσέθετε στις δήθεν ληξιπρόθεσμες απαιτήσεις του και τις αμφισβητούμενες χρεώσεις και τις ρυθμισθείσες οφειλές.

Μετά από αυτά, ακόμη και η Τράπεζα, που είχε αναλάβει τον άτυπο συντονισμό της προσπάθειας, εκδήλωσε εγγράφως αδυναμία να προσφέρει οποιαδήποτε συμβιβαστική ή διαμεσολαβητική συνδρομή. Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο σχεδόν των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του.

Σε απάντηση της πρότασης αυτής ο Ο.Τ.Ε. το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας αποδέχθηκε μεν την πρότασή μας, έθεσε όμως έναν εντελώς απαράδεκτο όρο, ο οποίος ήταν εξαρχής ανέφικτος: να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η καταβολή μέχρι την 1:00 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής.
Το ως άνω «τελεσίγραφο» του O.T.E. αποτελούσε, ως απεδείχθη, μία εντελώς προσχηματική αποδοχή της πρότασής μας, καθόσον οι διοικητικοί παράγοντες και τα στελέχη του γνωρίζουν πως είναι πρακτικώς αδύνατο (για οποιαδήποτε τραπεζική διαδικασία) να ολοκληρωθούν σε ελάχιστες ώρες χορηγήσεις που υπερβαίνουν τα 10 εκ. Ευρώ και μάλιστα εν μέσω Αυγούστου.

Συνάγεται λοιπόν αβίαστα ότι η παράνομη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων μας εντάσσεται σε μία προσπάθεια αφενός εξόντωσης της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας και εξαφάνισής της από το ανταγωνιστικό πεδίο των τηλεπικοινωνιών με αθέμιτες μεθόδους και αφετέρου αλίευσης της πελατειακής της βάσης ιδίως μάλιστα σε κρίσιμα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα του Δημοσίου. Την ίδια στιγμή όμως ο Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν υπολόγισε ούτε τους 300 εργαζόμενους της εταιρείας και τους 1.400 εργαζόμενους του Ομίλου ούτε τους 35.000 μετόχους μας.

Οι συγκεκριμένες ενέργειες του Ο.Τ.Ε. λίγα μόλις 24ωρα πριν από την ίδια την εξόφλησή του, μοναδικό σκοπό έχει να πλήξει ανεπανόρθωτα την φήμη της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας και να βλάψει τους πελάτες της. Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος.

Για την παράνομη αυτή συμπεριφορά του Ο.Τ.Ε. η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία πρόκειται να προσφύγει για την προάσπιση των νομίμων δικαιωμάτων της στις αρμόδιες Αρχές και στα αρμόδια εθνικά και ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια, όχι μόνον για την εξασφάλιση της δραστηριότητάς της, αλλά και για την αποκατάσταση της σοβαρότατης εμπορικής και ιδίως επιχειρηματικής ζημίας, που παρανόμως υπέστη.

Ωστόσο, οι εσκεμμένες και εκδικητικές αυτές πρακτικές του Ο.Τ.Ε., πέραν του ότι είναι προδήλως παράνομες, βλάπτουν ευθέως τον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο βλάπτουν και τους ίδιους τους μετόχους του Ο.Τ.Ε. και κυρίως το ελληνικό Δημόσιο.

Δ.Τ. Altec Telecoms

----------


## nvak

Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούσαν τον ΟΤΕ σαν τράπεζα....

Και καλά όσο ήταν στο δημόσιο, κάποιο λάδωναν και τα κατάφερναν. 
Τώρα με την κάθοδο των γερμανών, κάποιοι άρχισαν να φοβούνται για την θέση τους και προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα αμάζευτα.

----------


## pkent79

Να φροντίζουν να μη χρωστάνε.
Δηλαδή οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ πως θα πληρώνονται αν δεν πληρώνουν οι οφειλέτες;
Κάθε φορά θα λένε για τον κακό ΟΤΕ;

----------


## andreas

Θελω να δω τον ΟΤΕ να κοβει τηλεφωνα σε υπουργεια με απληρωτους λογαριασμους!!
Οπως και η ΕΥΔΑΠ να κοβει νερο σε υπουργεια που εχουν να πληρωσουν 3-4 χρονια...

Αλλα θα αργησω μαλλον να το δω  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Στο site της Altec Telecoms έχει μόνο αυτό: http://www.altectelecoms.gr/viewer.asp?rec=310&lang=1




> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ - ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ
> 22/8/2008
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν δρομολογείται η κλήση σας, μπορείτε να πληκτρολογήσετε το 1777 πριν από τον αριθμό που καλείτε. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η χρέωση για αυτές τις κλήσεις θα γίνει από τον ΟΤΕ, βάση του επίσημου ανακοινωμένου τιμοκαταλόγου τους.


Ούτε λέξη για πιο λόγο μπορεί να μην δρομολογείται η κλήση.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Κατά την διάρκεια του περασμένου Ιουλίου η εταιρεία μας αντιμετώπισε ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσχέρειες λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων, οι οποίες εντούτοις επιβαρύνονταν από την πιο πάνω κατάσταση, και έτσι ζήτησε από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. μία εύλογη διευθέτηση.
> 
> Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. όμως, ο οποίος είναι προμηθευτής αλλά και ανταγωνιστής μας, αντί να προσέλθει σε συζητήσεις για την επίτευξη μιας αμοιβαία αποδεκτής συμφωνίας, απαίτησε την σφράγιση αξιογράφων που η θυγατρική μας του είχε παραδώσει εις εγγύηση και ζήτησε την κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών μας επιστολών. Και τούτο, όχι μόνον έχοντας επίγνωση, αλλά επιδιώκοντας την επιδείνωση των σχέσεων της εταιρείας και του Ομίλου μας με το τραπεζικό σύστημα.


Μου γεννήθηκε μία απορία.
Οκ, πάμε για αυξημένες επενδύσεις και έχουμε γνώση ότι δεν θα μπορέσουμε να ανταποκριθούμε στις ταμειακές υποχρεώσεις μας.
Τι κάνουμε? Μωρέ ας κάνουμε τις επενδύσεις και ας πάνε να κουρευτούν οι προμηθευτές?

Στους πελάτες τους κάνουν αυτές τις διευκολύνσεις αν βρεθούν σε οικονομική δυσχέρεια για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα?
ΟΧΙ.

----------


## pkent79

Όχι βέβαια.
Έχουν βρει όμως την πιπίλα του "κακού ΟΤΕ" και ελπίζουν σε καθυστερήσεις με προσφυγές σε ΕΕΤΤ και τράπεζες για να μην πληρώνουν στην ώρα τους.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

αν οντως συμβαινει αυτο που λεει η Αλτεκ ετσι οπως το λεει μπορει μια χαρα να προσφυγει στην επιτροπη της ΕΕ και να "τη φερει" στον ΟΤΕ....

----------


## spyros_28

Η πλακα ειναι που χρησιμοποιουσα το vpn της altec τωρα παιρνω το τριτο το μακρυτερο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η πλακα ειναι που χρησιμοποιουσα το vpn της altec τωρα παιρνω το τριτο το μακρυτερο.


καμία σχέση

----------


## JB172

> Η πλακα ειναι που χρησιμοποιουσα το vpn της altec τωρα παιρνω το τριτο το μακρυτερο.


Κάνε ένα reset το account σου.

----------


## acoul

Έπρεπε να περάσουν αρκετά χρόνια για να καταλάβω ότι όταν το 1996 αγόραζε η Quest την HOL, αγόραζε στην ουσία το χρέος της HOL προς τον ΟΤΕ (0.5 δις δραχμές τότε) ώστε να μπορεί να εξασκεί μεγαλύτερη πίεση στις “διαπραγματεύσεις” μαζί του. Η οικονομία για τους επενδυτές είναι μια μεγάλη κατσαρόλα που ανακατεύουν νούμερα και μόνο νούμερα ... έννοιες ανάπτυξη, πρόοδος, πολιτισμός, ποιότητα ζωής είναι άγνωστες και απαγορευμένες. το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι αυτό το μοντέλο καταστρέφει και αφομοιώνει κάθε τι παραγωγικό και δημιουργικό αλλά και την ίδια την αγορά. 

είναι αστείο, αλλά αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το τροπάρι, να βγαίνουν όλα στο σφυρί, σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης η πολιτεία, οι πολιτικοί, οι ακαδημαϊκοί κλπ. μόνο οι εταιρίες, οι μέτοχοι και οι επενδυτές. αλλά και οι τελευταίοι θα έχουν πρόβλημα αν η αγορά ρημάξει και καταρρεύσει!


ακόμα και όταν εξυγιανθεί ο ΟΤΕ, η ΔΕΗ, η ΕΥΔΑΠ κλπ. που θα δουλεύουν πλέον για το όφελος του ιδιώτη και όχι του πολίτη, και αρχίσουν να εισπράττουν από υπουργεία, νοσοκομεία, ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα κλπ. ποιος τελικά θα κληθεί να πληρώσει τη νύφη για όλα αυτά με αντίστοιχες αυξήσεις στα έξοδα και μειώσεις στα έσοδα, δηλαδή ακόμη μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή και βιασμό της ζωής μας; ο σούπερ βλαξ, κόπανος και μπουμπουνοκέφαλος απλός κοσμάκης φυσικά !!

----------


## nvak

Από ότι βλέπω, σήμερα το i-call Unlinited δεν παίρνει υπεραστικά....

Στην όλη ιστορία μην βγάζετε λάδι τον ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί τυπικά να έχει δίκιο, αλλά με την πρακτική του άτυπου δανεισμού κατάφερε να απορυθμίσει τα πράγματα και να τους βάλει στο χέρι.
Αν το παιχίδι ήταν καθαρό και εφαρμόζονταν οι συμβάσεις στα ακέραιο, θα ήταν σωστός ο ανταγωνισμός και η ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.

Στον έναν δανείζουμε άτοκα και κάνει προσφορές, στον άλλο του βάζουμε το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό, στον τρίτο του τραβάμε το χαλί κάτω απο τα πόδια γιατί ξαφνικά θυμηθήκαμε την σύμβαση, είναι τακτικές αδιαφάνειας και αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού.

Ποιός δε μου λέει πχ ότι κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αγορά της Altec και μέσω του ΟΤΕ εκβιάζει τα πράγματα να την πάρει τζάμπα ?
Πόσοι κονομάνε απο ένα τέτοιο σενάριο ? πόσο χάνουν οι μέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ απο τα δανεικά ? πόσοι είναι οι μεσολαβητές σ' αυτές τις αποφάσεις ?
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι μιλάμε για μπόλικα εκατομμύρια ευρώ ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Eπίσης μην ξεχνάτε τις λαμογιες με τα microland οι οποίες συνεχίζονται και θα σκάσουν ξανά απο μέρα σε μέρα!!!!!!
Ας μην χαιδεύουμε κανένα.......

----------


## jamesbond

που είναι η Βασούλα να save the day again.

----------


## themaxx

> που είναι η Βασούλα να save the day again.


Τώρα γίνεσαι κακός  ::

----------


## proteasdev

> Eπίσης μην ξεχνάτε τις λαμογιες με τα microland οι οποίες συνεχίζονται και θα σκάσουν ξανά απο μέρα σε μέρα!!!!!!
> Ας μην χαιδεύουμε κανένα.......



Τι λαμογιές κάνουν τα Microland ? (προσωπικά δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ τίποτα απο εκεί καθότι είναι οι πιο ακριβοί απο όλους.)

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα σε γυρίσω λίγο πιο πίσω,τις εποχές του χρηματηστηρίου...........Ρώτα κανένα καμμένο θα ξέρει να σου πει.............

----------


## ALTAiR

Για πολιτικό κολπάκι μου θυμίζει μιας και μη ξεχνάμε ότι η εν λόγω εταιρεία ήτανε πάντα το καλό πράσινο παιδάκι που όλοι του δίνανε γλιφιτζούρι.

Από κει και πέρα η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ απαράδεκτη, μονοπωλιακή όπως πάντα και γελοία.
Να τον πάρουνε οι Γερμανοί να τελειώνουμε.
Δε γίνεται να είμαστε πάντα αυτοί που πληρώνουνε τα πιο πολλά λεφτά για να παίρνουνε τα πιό λίγα σε υπηρεσίες.

Για ένα τηλέφωνο την ημέρα στην Πεντέλη και ένα στο Παγκράτι (κυριολεκτικά το αναφέρω) έφτασα να πληρώνω μέχρι και 180 ευρώ το δίμηνο. Χωρίς να έχω καν ιντερνετ.

Τώρα με Forthnet, έχω internet, μία ώρα το μήνα κινητά και όλα τα άλλα free με 40 ευρώ. 

Αισχροκέρδεια του ΟΤΕ ακόμη. Μονοπωλιακή πολιτική, επειδή έτσι έμαθαν όλοι εκεί μέσα τόσα χρόνια, δεν ξέρουνε κάτι άλλο δυστυχώς.

----------


## papashark

> Για πολιτικό κολπάκι μου θυμίζει μιας και μη ξεχνάμε ότι η εν λόγω εταιρεία ήτανε πάντα το καλό πράσινο παιδάκι που όλοι του δίνανε γλιφιτζούρι


Nαι αλλά μπορεί να καλόμαθε να του δίνουν γλυφιντζούρι τσαμπέ, και τώρα που ήρθαν τα μπλε παιδάκια να του το κόψανε το τσάμπα χωρίς εκείνο να έκοψε το γλυφιντζούρι.

Γιατί μεταξύ μας άμα πληρώνεις, ότι χρώμα κι αν έχεις, έχεις το χρώμα του χρήματος !  ::   ::

----------


## msia98

Αν και νέος στο forum επιτρέψετε μου να έχω μία δύο παρατηρήσεις:
α) Δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο στον τομέα των μεγάλων πελτών να υπάρχουν χρέη από τον πελάτη προς τον προμηθευτή (ακόμα και ληξιπρόθεσμα), πόσο μάλλον (όπως λέει και η ανακοίνωση της ALTEC εφόσον υπάρχουν και διαφωνίες όσον αφορά στο θέμα των χρεώσεων που τις αποδέχετε και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ), εφόσον μάλιστα υπάρχουν και εγγυητικές καλής πληρωμής τότε τα λεφτά του ΟΤΕ είναι εξασφαλισμένα από τις ίδιες της Τράπεζες, οπότε δεν υπήρχε λόγος ο ΟΤΕ να κατεβάσει διακόπτες.
β) Με τις πρακτικές του ο ΟΤΕ κατά τη γνώμη μου προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει καρτέλ και στις σταθερές τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες (βλέπετε του χαλάει η σούπα όταν βγαίνει εταιρία και πουλάει το ADSL με 10 € το μήνα), Αν μείνουν δύο τρεις πάροχοι όπως και στην κινητή τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι δεν θα συνεννενοηθούν και αυτοί όπως και αυτοί της κινητής ?
γ) Γενικα με χαλαει το στυλ μερικών φίλων που χαίρονται από τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις, διότι θα πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι όσο περισσότερες εταιρίες τόσο μεγαλύτερα τα οφέλη για τον καταναλωτή (θυμάστε τις εποχές που υπήρχαν μόνο δύο εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας ??). Επειδή ε΄τυχε να δουλεύω κάποια στιγμή και σε ISP θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι πριν έρθει το καλώδιο από την Med Nautilus στην Ελλάδα το 2Mbps internet feed με το εξωτερικό το πούλαγε ο ΟΤΕ γ΄ρω στα 6 εκ δρχ. ΄Οταν ήρθε η Med Nautilus 
στην ελλάδα ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ πούλαγε τα 34 Mbps στην ίδια τιμή

----------


## nikpanGR

Δεν χαίρομαι καθόλου σε πληροφορώ,καταλαβαίνω τι λές,αλλά απλά δεν μ αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια που κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος Πράσινος όμιλος και ο ιδιοκτήτης του εις βάρος εργαζομένων και καταναλωτών....Ρώτα όσα παιδιά δουλεύουν εκει πολύ καιρό και θα καταλάβεις..(Για τα Μιcroland μιλάω)....

----------


## compiler

Σιγουρα η altec εχει μείνει πάρα πολύ πισω στο παιχνίδι καθώς δεν εχει αρχίσει να δίνει δικα της κυκλώματα.
Και εγω ειχα κάποτε altec και ημουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος αλλα δεν ήθελα πλέον τον ΟΤΕ οπότε altec bye bye !

Και τώρα με την προσφορά με τα 9.90 πόσο κέρδος εχει απο κάθε adsl ? 50 cents ? 1 euro ? Πιο πολλά δινω εγω σε ρεύμα για το Access Point στην ταράτσα το μήνα  ::  Που να επιβιώσει η altec ???

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιος απο τους 2 λέει την αλήθεια αλλα εξόσων γνωρίζω ο OTE ειχε κόψει καμμια 500αρια γραμμές της vivodi εαν δεν κάνω λάθος στη Κυψέλη επειδή ειχαν ξεχάσει να πληρώσουν το τιμολόγιο ενος κόμβου κάποτε. Φυσικά μετα απο 2 μέρες το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλα αυτό δεν είναι πόλεμος του ΟΤΕ προς τον πάροχο ?

Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ πάντως εχει μπεί σε απότομη καθοδική τροχία με τον κόσμο να φεύγει μαζικά σε ιδιωτικούς ISP και επειδή εχει στα χέρια του τους παρόχους και όλο δημιουργούντε περιεργες βλάβες, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ κλπ κλπ θα κανει οσο μπορεί πόλεμο στους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους κατα την γνώμη μου σκεψου να του δώσουν και το δικαίωμα να το κάνει οπως ωφειλές ! Λέτε να λυπηθεί τον ιδιώτη ?!

----------


## msia98

> Δεν χαίρομαι καθόλου σε πληροφορώ,καταλαβαίνω τι λές,αλλά απλά δεν μ αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια που κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος Πράσινος όμιλος και ο ιδιοκτήτης του εις βάρος εργαζομένων και καταναλωτών....Ρώτα όσα παιδιά δουλεύουν εκει πολύ καιρό και θα καταλάβεις..(Για τα Μιcroland μιλάω)....


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πράσινος ή μπλε Όμιλος (δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτά τα μεγέθη εταιριών υπάρχει χρωματισμός...) έτσι και αλλιώς οι ισολογισμοί των εταιριών αυτού του μεγέθους δεν επηρρεάζονται από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση όπως αλλωστε είναι φυσικό.
Όσονα αφορά στην σχέση εργαζομένων και εργοδότη δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος μπορεί να βγάλει αξιόπιστο συμπέρασμα. Όπως μου είχε πει και κάποιος φίλος μου "Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Αν διαφωνείς με αυτούς κάνε δική σου εταιρία και εφάρμοσε δικούς σου κανόνες".

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Δεν χαίρομαι καθόλου σε πληροφορώ,καταλαβαίνω τι λές,αλλά απλά δεν μ αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια που κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος Πράσινος όμιλος και ο ιδιοκτήτης του εις βάρος εργαζομένων και καταναλωτών....Ρώτα όσα παιδιά δουλεύουν εκει πολύ καιρό και θα καταλάβεις..(Για τα Μιcroland μιλάω)....
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πράσινος ή μπλε Όμιλος (δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτά τα μεγέθη εταιριών υπάρχει χρωματισμός...) έτσι και αλλιώς οι ισολογισμοί των εταιριών αυτού του μεγέθους δεν επηρρεάζονται από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση όπως αλλωστε είναι φυσικό.
> Όσονα αφορά στην σχέση εργαζομένων και εργοδότη δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος μπορεί να βγάλει αξιόπιστο συμπέρασμα. Όπως μου είχε πει και κάποιος φίλος μου "Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Αν διαφωνείς με αυτούς κάνε δική σου εταιρία και εφάρμοσε δικούς σου κανόνες".


Aκριβώς εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα....

Δυστηχώς ο Nickpan έχει δίκιο για τον χρωματισμό της εταιρείας, και όταν μια εταιρεία τέτοιου μεγέθους έχει χρώμα, είναι αναμενόμενο να αλλάζει ο ισολογισμός ανάλογα την κυβέρνηση, άσε που δεν μπορείς να την πεις και σοβαρή εταιρεία...

Δες από την άλλη τον θείο Σωκράτη, είναι υπεράνω κομμάτων, καθότι το χρήμα είναι υπεράνω κομμάτων  ::   ::  

Τώρα για τις σχέσεις μεταξύ εργαζόμενων και εργοδοσίας, δεν έχω ιδία άποψη, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω ότι πολλές φορές καλύτερα κακοπληρωμένος, παρά άνεργος !

----------


## gadgetakias

> Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ πάντως εχει μπεί σε απότομη καθοδική τροχία με τον κόσμο να φεύγει μαζικά σε ιδιωτικούς ISP και επειδή εχει στα χέρια του τους παρόχους και όλο δημιουργούντε περιεργες βλάβες, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ κλπ κλπ θα κανει οσο μπορεί πόλεμο στους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους


ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ εκτός πραγματικότητας όσα γράφεις. Ακου καθοδική πορεία. Ανοδικότατη θα έλεγα έχει και σε λίγο θα ξαναγίνει το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο με τη θέληση των καταναλωτών. Η ποιότητα και το να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα πάροχο.
Βλέπεις μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει, να τον βρίζουμε, αλλά τα στοιχεία είναι αδιάψευστοι μάρτυρες.

Ερευνα της ΕΕΤΤ του Μαίου έδειχνε ότι όταν κάποιος έχει εναλλακτικό πάροχο και φεύγει επειδή δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος, το 68% επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ και το 32% δοκιμάζει άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο!

Πάρτε και τον παρακάτω πίνακα με στοιχεία έως μέσα Ιουνίου 2008 για τις ADSL συνδέσεις στην Ελλάδα.

INTERNET PROVIDER...TOTAL...MARKET SHARE
OTE.......................561000.........52,2%
FORTHNET...............167000.........15,6%
TELLAS...................121000.........11,3%
HELLAS ON LINE..........93000..........8,7%
ON TELECOMS............77000..........7,2%
VIVODI.....................23000..........2,1%
OTHERS...................31000..........2,9%
_Πηγή: InfoCom_


Ο ΟΤΕ θα έλεγα πως είναι κάτι σαν τα Windows. Οι περισσότεροι τα βρίζουν άλλα η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία αυτά έχουν και χρησιμοποιούν!  ::

----------


## msia98

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από msia98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Επειδή γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την κατανομή του τζίρου και των κερδών ανά μερίδιο αγοράς της ALTEC, ποτέ τα έσοδα από το δημόσιο δεν ήταν πάντα από το 25% του συνολικού ετήσιου τζίρου.
Τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά τζίρου και κερδών έρχονταν και έρχονται από τον τραπεζικό τομέα, μετά από τον ιδιωτικό και τελευταία από τον δημόσιο τομέα.
Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο τμήμα της απάντησής σου είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος.

----------


## msia98

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ πάντως εχει μπεί σε απότομη καθοδική τροχία με τον κόσμο να φεύγει μαζικά σε ιδιωτικούς ISP και επειδή εχει στα χέρια του τους παρόχους και όλο δημιουργούντε περιεργες βλάβες, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ κλπ κλπ θα κανει οσο μπορεί πόλεμο στους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους
> 
> 
> ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ εκτός πραγματικότητας όσα γράφεις. Ακου καθοδική πορεία. Ανοδικότατη θα έλεγα έχει και σε λίγο θα ξαναγίνει το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο με τη θέληση των καταναλωτών. Η ποιότητα και το να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα πάροχο.
> Βλέπεις μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει, να τον βρίζουμε, αλλά τα στοιχεία είναι αδιάψευστοι μάρτυρες.
> 
> Ερευνα της ΕΕΤΤ του Μαίου έδειχνε ότι όταν κάποιος έχει εναλλακτικό πάροχο και φεύγει επειδή δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος, το 68% επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ και το 32% δοκιμάζει άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο!
> ...


Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο, ούτως ή άλλως δεν αναμένεται ο ΟΤΕ να χάσει πολύ ακόμα από το μερίδιό του. Έτσι και αλλιώς έχει χάσει ήδη σχεδόν το 50%. Επίσης είναι σίγουρο ότι όσοι είναι απογοητευμένοι από τη συμπεριφορά των εναλλακτικών πάνε προς ΟΤΕ και μένουν εκεί.
Αλλα και 48% του μεριδίου του internet δεν είναι λίγο (βέβαια θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε μήπως είναι εσκεμμένη προσπάθεια. Δεν ξέρω καμμία εταιρία να εβγαλε λεφτά από το internet μονο)
Υποθέτω (χωρίς να γνωρίζω) ότι στα μερίδια σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (όπου βγαίνουν και τα πολλά φράγκα) τα πράγματα είναι εξαιρετικά καλύτερα για τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## zabounis

Το i-call σήμερα παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Οι εισερχόμενες δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με τεχνικό του τμήματος i-call της Altec και μου είπε ότι είναι "τεχνικό" πρόβλημα δικό τους και ότι θα έχει λυθεί εντός εβδομάδος.
Ελπίζω να μη με δούλευε....  ::

----------


## commando

To i-call τα φτυσε επιβεβαιωνω και εγω τωρα που γυρισα.Η ποιοτητα του εισερχομενου ηχου παπαλα και επισης δεν μπορεις να παρεις παρα μονο AΘηνα.Σημειωτεον οτι Κυθηρα και Αιγινα πχ δεν θεωρειται υπεραστικο.Ακομα ολοι ειναι διακοπες και δεν τοχουν παρει χαμπαρι βεβαια μολις γυρισουν θα με τρελανουν στα τηλεφωνα και θαχω 10 φιλους να φυρισω σε φορνετ.Jesus!

----------


## zabounis

Αν τελικά μας κρεμάσει η Αλτεκ, υπάρχει κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ή θα πάρουμε τα @@ μας?
Ειδικά ο κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί i-call για επαγγελματικούς λόγους?
Εγώ σήμερα έχω τρομερό πρόβλημα στο κατάστημα...

----------


## pkent79

::  Σιγά μη σου δώσουν και αποζημίωση.
Θα πουν οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, γνωστή η συνταγή.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> INTERNET PROVIDER...TOTAL...MARKET SHARE
> OTE.......................561000.........52,2%
> FORTHNET...............167000.........15,6%
> TELLAS...................121000.........11,3%
> HELLAS ON LINE..........93000..........8,7%
> ON TELECOMS............77000..........7,2%
> VIVODI.....................23000..........2,1%
> OTHERS...................31000..........2,9%
> _Πηγή: InfoCom_


Από τα peer που βλέπω στους interneτικούς trackers μπορώ να πώ ότι αυτό το 11% της TELLAS το βρίσκω εξωφρενικό.
Το ποσοστό του OTE μου φαίνεται λογικό και τις forthnet το περίμενα λίγο παραπάνω.
Πιο συχνά βλέπω peers απο acn ή ακόμα και από diodos παρά από εκεί.
Κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι αν ισχύει πράγματι το 11% τότε οι τύποι έχουν μονοπώλιο στους άσχετους....

----------


## msia98

Για δείτε και αυτό ....
Άραγε όλα αυτά τα λεφτα που χρωσταει ο πΟΤΕ στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατί δεν τα πληρώνει ????
http://www.eett.gr/EETT/NewsReleases...ostima2008.pdf
Και επειτα μιλάει για την ALTEC και τους άλλους παρόχους ότι δεν είναι εντάξει...
πΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από msia98
> 
> ...


Ο τραπεζικός τομέας...  ::  

Η πρώτη μεγάλη δουλειά ήταν η υποστήριξη μεγάλης κρατικής τράπεζας, όταν ακόμα δεν ήξερε που τις πάνε τα τέσσερα της altec...

Υπάρχει και παλιό μέλος του δικτύου που δουλέυε εκείνη την εποχή, όταν το τεχνικό τμήμα ήταν λιγότερο από 10 άτομα  ::   ::   ::  

Τότε η altec προσλάμβανε σορηδών φοιτητές για να μπορέσει να καλύψει τις ανάγκες τις για την στήριξη της τράπεζας, και φυσικά η τράπεζα έφτυσε αίμα μέχρι οι φοιτητές αλλά και η ίδια η altec να μάθουν να δουλεύουν και να οργανωθούν.

Θυμάμαι και κάτι ωραίες δουλειές που έπαιρνε από τον Στρατό επί πρασίνων ημερών. Λες να έφταιγε που ένας ΥΦΕΘΑ έμενε σε διαμέρισμα του αφεντικού της altec με δωρεάν παραχώρηση γιατί ήταν φίλοι από τα παλιά ?

Ασε φίλε Msia, η altec ήταν καταπράσινη και έγινε ότι έγινε λόγο χρώματος και μόνο. Σήμερα καλείτε να αποδείξη ότι η δύναμη της δεν ήταν μόνο το χρώμα της....

Μακάρι για τους εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενους της και ίσως και για τους καταναλωτές να επιβιώση.

----------


## papashark

> Κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι αν ισχύει πράγματι το 11% τότε οι τύποι έχουν μονοπώλιο στους άσχετους....


Και έτσι είναι...

Ότι άσχετο ξέρω, έχει συνήθως tellas ή Ontelecom

----------


## msia98

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από msia98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Παρόλο που σαν αμοιβάδα δεν έχω δικαίωμα επιβολής της άποψης μου σε ένα μεγαλοκαρχαρία  ::  θα ήθελα να΄επισημάνω τα ακόλουθα:
α) Όλες οι εταιρίες κάποτε είχαν όχι 10 άτομα τεχνικό τμήμα αλλά 2 (αυτό δεν σημαίνει και κάτι ιδιαίτερο)
β) Οι EFG Eurobank, Citibank, Τρ. Κύπρου, Πειραιώς, Γενική Τράπεζα είναι δημόσιες τράπεζες ??
γ) Κανένας δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορείς να κάνεις οποιουδήποτε είδους business(στην Ελλάδα ή το εξωτερικό) χωρίς να έχεις γνωριμίες (όποιος το πιστεύει μάλλον είναι αφελής)

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ πάντως εχει μπεί σε απότομη καθοδική τροχία με τον κόσμο να φεύγει μαζικά σε ιδιωτικούς ISP και επειδή εχει στα χέρια του τους παρόχους και όλο δημιουργούντε περιεργες βλάβες, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ κλπ κλπ θα κανει οσο μπορεί πόλεμο στους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους
> 
> 
> ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ εκτός πραγματικότητας όσα γράφεις. Ακου καθοδική πορεία. Ανοδικότατη θα έλεγα έχει και σε λίγο θα ξαναγίνει το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο με τη θέληση των καταναλωτών. Η ποιότητα και το να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα πάροχο.
> Βλέπεις μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει, να τον βρίζουμε, αλλά τα στοιχεία είναι αδιάψευστοι μάρτυρες.
> 
> Ερευνα της ΕΕΤΤ του Μαίου έδειχνε ότι όταν κάποιος έχει εναλλακτικό πάροχο και φεύγει επειδή δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος, το 68% επιστρέφει στον ΟΤΕ και το 32% δοκιμάζει άλλο εναλλακτικό πάροχο!
> ...


Έτσι είναι, δίκιο έχεις.
Τον θέλεις τον ΟΤΕ για την σταθερότητα. Κατά τα άλλα είναι άχρηστος, αν σου αρέσει η τεχνολογία. Η Altectelecoms είναι σαν την όαση στην έρημο στο δικό μου μυαλό πολλά χρόνια τώρα. 
Βασίζετε στον OTE οπότε είναι αξιόπιστη, και προσφέρει υπηρεσίες για προχωρημένους σε τιμές για απλό κόσμο. Οι αριθμοί που δίνεις μάλλον δείχνουν ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί προχωρημένοι χρήστες, αλλά παρόλα αυτά εγώ νιώθω ότι μου τρώνε το μπιφτέκι μου όταν ακούω σενάρια τερματισμού αυτής της εταιρίας.

Δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό που δίνω πχ 40 ευρώ τον μήνα και έχω isdn OTE, dslam OTE, 24 mbit altectelecoms με 16 στατικές και sip τηλεφωνία, είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει η altectelecoms δεν έχω που να τα δώσω για να πάρω το ίδιο πακέτο.

----------


## jamesbond

αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι παίρνουν σειρά και άλλες επιχειρήσεις του τομέα πληροφορικής για κανόνι.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 554888.htm
*
ΟΤΕ: Απερρίφθη η αίτηση της Altec Telecoms*

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε σήμερα την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής με στόχο την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης που διέκοψε ο Οργανισμός την Παρασκευή 22/8/2008.

Στην ανακοίνωσή του ο ΟΤΕ επισημαίνει ότι «αναγκάστηκε να προχωρήσει σ’ αυτή την κίνηση αφού εξάντλησε προηγουμένως κάθε περιθώριο διαπραγμάτευσης και ανοχής».

Τονίζει ακόμη ότι «η ενέργεια αυτή ούτε παράνομη είναι ούτε συνιστά “κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης”. H προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ προς την Altec Telecoms ήταν αποτέλεσμα της πολύμηνης αδυναμίας της δεύτερης να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές της δεσμεύσεις προς τον ΟΤΕ και ουδεμία σχέση έχει με “προσπάθεια εξόντωσής” της». Ο Οργανισμός αναφέρει ακόμη τα εξής:

«Ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε σ’ αυτήν (σ.σ. την ενέργεια) λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κείμενη νομοθεσία και τηρώντας τις κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις/δεσμεύσεις του, καθώς και τα προβλεπόμενα στο Υπόδειγμα Προσφοράς Διασύνδεσης (RIO). Ενήμερη για τα προβλήματα με την Altec Telecoms ήταν και η αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.).

Το σημερινό ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Altec Telecoms προς τον ΟΤΕ από τρέχουσες υπηρεσίες ξεπερνάει τα 19 εκατ. ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται σ’ αυτό οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο 2008.

Εντός του καλοκαιριού, η Altec Telecoms ενημέρωσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι θα υπήρχε προσωρινή στήριξη της ρευστότητάς της και αποπληρωμή των οφειλών της μέσω τραπεζικού δανεισμού. Ωστόσο, ο ΟΤΕ ουδέποτε έλαβε συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δέσμευση εκ μέρους των τραπεζών γι αυτό.

Μετά από αλλεπάλληλη αλληλογραφία, τόσο με την εταιρεία όσο και με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες του Ομίλου Altec, o OTE στις 21 Αυγούστου 2008, αποδέχτηκε την πρόταση για ρύθμισης μέρους της οφειλής ύψους 10,2 εκατ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων συμφωνήθηκε τα 6 εκατ. ευρώ να δοθούν σε μετρητά και τα υπόλοιπα με εγγυητικές επιστολές τραπεζών. Ο όρος που έθεσε ο ΟΤΕ για καταβολή εντός 24ώρου, σε καμία περίπτωση, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί καταχρηστικός, καθώς η εταιρία γνώριζε την υπόθεση εδώ και καιρό και θα μπορούσε να προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες προκειμένου να διασφαλίσει τον απαιτούμενο τραπεζικό δανεισμό».

----------


## nikpanGR

Πηγη:http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=561676

Κατακόρυφη πτώση στο άνοιγμα για Altec – πιέσεις και στη Microland
25/08/2008
10:42 
Εκτύπωση Είδησης ... Εξαγωγή σε μορφή Text ...

Με πτώση 23,75% άνοιξε η μετοχή της Altec υποχωρώντας στα 0,61 ευρώ από τα 0,80 ευρώ, τιμή στο κλείσιμο της Παρασκευής, λόγω της διαμάχης με τον ΟΤΕ που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων από τον Οργανισμό προς την θυγατρική Altec Telecoms.

Αντίστοιχα η μετοχή της Microland χάνει 9,9% με την τιμή της να διαμορφώνεται στα 3,10 ευρώ (από 3,44 στο προηγούμενο κλείσιμο).

Η διοίκηση του ομίλου αιτήθηκε την προσωρινή αναστολή των μετοχών των δύο εταιρειών, κάτι που όμως δεν έγινε δεκτό από τις αρχές.

----------


## papashark

> Παρόλο που σαν αμοιβάδα δεν έχω δικαίωμα επιβολής της άποψης μου σε ένα μεγαλοκαρχαρία  θα ήθελα να΄επισημάνω τα ακόλουθα:
> α) Όλες οι εταιρίες κάποτε είχαν όχι 10 άτομα τεχνικό τμήμα αλλά 2 (αυτό δεν σημαίνει και κάτι ιδιαίτερο)
> β) Οι EFG Eurobank, Citibank, Τρ. Κύπρου, Πειραιώς, Γενική Τράπεζα είναι δημόσιες τράπεζες ??
> γ) Κανένας δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορείς να κάνεις οποιουδήποτε είδους business(στην Ελλάδα ή το εξωτερικό) χωρίς να έχεις γνωριμίες (όποιος το πιστεύει μάλλον είναι αφελής)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.


Mια χαρά δικαίωμα λόγου έχεις, και αν έχεις δίκιο ή ξέρεις κάτι καλύτερα από εμένα, καλά θα κάνεις να επιβληθείς. Αλλωστε όσον αφορά το μέγεθος, σε παραπέμπω στην ταινία "ο πόλεμος των κόσμων" όπου εκεί ένα μικρό βακτήριο νίκησε τους κακούς εξωγήινους  ::  

α) Και όταν ξεκίνησαν είχαν 1 (το αφεντικό), το ζήτημα είναι ότι πας να πάρεις δουλειά που πρέπει να έχεις 100 και εσύ έχεις 10, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την επιλογή που έγινε (για αυτόν που την έκανε, γιατί ο έχων τα 10 άτομα μια χαρά είναι)
β) Αφού έμαθε στου κασίδι το κεφάλι, μετά πήρε της υπόλοιπες. Δεν θυμάμαι η Γενική Τράπεζα αν έχει πάψει να είναι στην ουσία ιδιοκτησία του Μετοχικού Ταμείου Στρατού, άρα του δημοσίου από σπόντα  :: 
γ) Αυτό λέμε, έγινε με γνωριμίες, πράσινες μεν, αλλά γνωριμίες δε, το ζήτημα είναι τώρα που οι πράσινες τελείωσαν, αν έχει την υποδομή, την σοβαρότητα, και τις υπερχρωματικές γνωριμίες για να προχωρήσει.

Πάντως επί του φλεγον θέματος, έχουν περάσει μπόλικες μέρες και ακόμα δεν έχει πληρώσει τίποτα, και δεν μπορώ να ακούσω ότι τόσο σοβαρή εταιρεία δεν έχει καμιά 5-6 εκατομμύρια ευρώ από την τράπεζα.

Πάντως εξαιρετικά κακό για την εταιρεία ότι δεν δέχθηκε το δικαστήριο την προσφυγή για έκδωση προσωρινής διαταγής, κανονικά έπρεπε να πάει σε μια τράπεζα να βγάλει μια εγγυητική 10εκατομμύρια ευρώ και να πάει να κουνηθεί...

----------


## bedazzled

> και σε λίγο θα ξαναγίνει το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο με τη θέληση των καταναλωτών


Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμφέρον έχει κάποιος να εκφράζει τέτοιες *σαδιστικές* απόψεις -χωρίς να είναι ΟΤΕτζής-...  ::  

Ε δεν έχει και μεγάλη διαφορά να πεις ότι θα μας τον «ξαναφορέσει» με την θέληση των καταναλωτών!  ::  
Μπορεί να ξεχάσει κανείς τις εποχές της χρονοχρέωσης ΕΠΑΚ και της 384/128 Kbps ADSL με €120/μήνα;  ::  Μα φυσικά! Ο Ελληνάρας _Homo Neo Grecus_ με *μνήμη χρυσόψαρου*!  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι αν ισχύει πράγματι το 11% τότε οι τύποι έχουν μονοπώλιο στους άσχετους....
> 
> 
> Και έτσι είναι...
> 
> Ότι άσχετο ξέρω, έχει συνήθως tellas ή Ontelecom


Υπερβολική γενίκευση.
π.χ. αν κάποιος θέλει σώνει και καλά IPTV, έχει άλλη επιλογή εκτός από ON Telecoms;




> αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι παίρνουν σειρά και άλλες επιχειρήσεις του τομέα πληροφορικής για κανόνι.


Δώσε λίστα (και σε pm δεκτό).

----------


## compiler

Δεν ξέρω ποιος τα εγραψε αυτά τα νούμερα ... Αλλα δεν είναι ετσι.

Λογω της δουλειάς μου ξέρω καλά πόσες γραμμές οντως ενεργες εχει ο κάθε πάροχος και αυτά τα νούμερα δεν ισχύουν δεν μπορώ να μπώ για ευνοητους λόγους για κάθε πάροχο σε τρελλές λεπτομέρειες αλλα θα εξηγησω οσο μπορώ.
Ούτε το χειμώνα τέτοιος χαμός οσο φέτος το καλοκαίρι απο νεες συνδέσεις και αναφέρομαι σε 4ψήφιο νούμερο και οχι για ενεργούς βρόγχους !!!
Μιλάμε για min απο ολους τους παρόχους 15.000 συνδέσεις το μήνα συνολικά απο τα επίσημα στοιχεία που βλέπω. Και 15.000 ενοω συνδέσεις που εγιναν active και οχι απλά αιτήσεις γιατι αρκετοί ακυρώνουν για διαφορους λόγους.

Ειλικρινά απο τα 10 άτομα που ξέρω οι 7 δεν εχουν πλέον οτε, οι 1 εχει και τα 2 και οι υπόλοιποι 2 εχουν οτε. Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε ατομα απο το χώρο αλλα μέχρι και την θεία μου στο κερατσίνι  :: 
Το 80% των νεων βρόγχων πλέον παίζει κανονικά με το καλημέρα μετά τα εκατομμύρια που πλήρωσε ο ΟΤΕ πρόστιμο για αυτά που γινόντουσαν με διαρκώς κομμένη γραμμή στο καφάο.

Και φυσικά ... Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι η επαρχεία ειναι ακόμα παρθένα αγορά ! Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί ουτε το λεκανοπέδιο καλά καλά....

Εγω τελευταία φορά που κοιταξα ειδα 650.000 συνδέσεις εκτός οτε.

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε την τεράστια επένδυση των παρόχων. Ο πιο μικρός κόμβος τους κοστίζει για πλάκα 220.000 ευρώ.
Μόνο το σασι ενως DSSLAM χωρις τις κάρτες εχει ... ! Βάλε τώρα σε κάθε περιοχή οτι εχει πέσι απο ολους μαζί MIN 1.000.000 ευρώ ? Επί 50 ? 50.000.000 ευρώ ...
Και δεν βάζω και όλο το infra που απαιτείτε απο πίσω ...

Ποτε ο ΟΤΕ εβαλε τόσα φράγκα και δεν στα πήρε απο την τσέπη με το ζόρι?
+ Οτι απο οτι πάγιο πληρώνεις εσύ πάλι τα 7 τα πέρνει ο ΟΤΕ βγάλε και το ΦΠΑ o πάροχος δεν βγάζει και κανα μεγάλο ποσο ... Εχουμε πολύ φτηνές υπηρεσίες Ελλάδα. Ας μην είμαστε και εμεις ως Ελληνες γκρινιάριδες διαρκώς !

Παντως τα 1st level support σε όλους τους παρόχους μαζί και του ΟΤΕ ειναι απαράδεκτα γιατι εχουν παιδάκια χωρίς ιδέα απο networks και hy με 3 μέρες σεμινάριο να σε εξυπηρετήσουν και καλά ! Αυτό είναι αλήθεια ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Παντως τα 1st level support σε όλους τους παρόχους μαζί και του ΟΤΕ ειναι απαράδεκτα γιατι εχουν παιδάκια χωρίς ιδέα απο networks και hy με 3 μέρες σεμινάριο να σε εξυπηρετήσουν και καλά ! Αυτό είναι αλήθεια ...


+++

Γενικά παραδεκτή αλήθεια.

Ποιός γνώστης θα πάει να δουλέψει με τον βασικό μισθό και εξοντωτικά ωράρια (νυχτερινές βάρδιες) για να ακούει το μακρύ και το κοντό του κάθε ξερόλα άσχετου;

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Παντως τα 1st level support σε όλους τους παρόχους μαζί και του ΟΤΕ ειναι απαράδεκτα γιατι εχουν παιδάκια χωρίς ιδέα απο networks και hy με 3 μέρες σεμινάριο να σε εξυπηρετήσουν και καλά ! Αυτό είναι αλήθεια ...
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> Γενικά παραδεκτή αλήθεια.
> 
> Ποιός γνώστης θα πάει να δουλέψει με τον βασικό μισθό και εξοντωτικά ωράρια (νυχτερινές βάρδιες) για να ακούει το μακρύ και το κοντό του κάθε ξερόλα άσχετου;


Παραδειγμα : Προπαραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς τα πίναμε με ενα φίλο παρέα σε ενα 1st level support παρόχου μιας και είχε βάρδια. Ολο το κτίριο 1 security, εγω και αλλος 1ας στο 1st level.
Και εχει πάρει απο Θεσσαλονίκη ενας τύπος και τα χώνει μια ώρα γιατι ακουσων ακουσων ειχε την απαράδεκτη κατ'αυτόν ταχύτητα των 19800 Mbps με 1024 up ! Και απασχολούσε 45λεπτά τον attendant ! Αντε μετά απο όλους αυτούς που είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολλοί να πας 1. να δουλέψεις και 2. να πιάσεις γραμμη απο το σπίτι σου !  :: 

Εγω και να μου έδιναν τα διπλά απο οσα πέρνω 1st level δεν πήγαινα να δουλέψω και ας ήταν μόνο πρωινα !

----------


## nikpanGR

Eγώ ξέρω ένα πράγμα.Πήγα στην Σκωτία πρόσφατα και μέσα σε μισή μέρα είχα τηλέφωνο και Internet με ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες και χωρίς διακοπές από την κρατική εταιρία.....
Ασε πού όλοι οι δρόμοι κοντά σε πλατείες έχουν freee ιντερνετ access απο εναλλακτικούς παρόχους και απο το ίδιο το κράτος.......
Αλλά ρε παιδιά πολύ μαυρίλα εκεί......Δουλειά-σπίτι-σπίτι δουλειά.....Και από διασκέδαση μην τα συζητάτε......
Προτιμώ λοιπόν μια Ελλαδίτσα με τα όλα της και χωρίς παρόχους και Internet παρά μια χώρα στεγνή και καταπιεστική για τον πολίτη-κάτοικο (μην καπνίσεις εδώ,μην στέκεσαι εκει,Οδήγα έτσι,πίνε μονο εκεί,τρώγε μόνο εκεί..κτλ)
Δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον πραγματικά,κανενα μα κανένα......κι ας έχουν διπλάσιους μισθούς.....
Είναι όλοι τουε robots.... εγω κάνω κάθε προσπάθεια προσωπικά να μην γίνω robot και να απολαμβάνω την κάθε στιγμή της ζωής μου όπως εγώ κάνω κέφι.............και ας μην έχω τις ευκολίες πού έχει ένας πολίτης ευρωπαίος άλλης χώρας....Αυτο δεν σημαίνει βέβαια οτί δεν αγωνίζομαι για να τις αποκτήσω,αλλά απλά ξέρω ότι το καλό το πράγμα αργεί να γίνει εδώ στην Ελλαδίτσα μου....  :: 
Είδες λοιπόν η altec?

----------


## mojiro

τουλάχιστον το ενοίκιο του κτηρίου το πληρώνουν ?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμφέρον έχει κάποιος να εκφράζει τέτοιες *σαδιστικές* απόψεις -χωρίς να είναι ΟΤΕτζής-...


Τέτοια πράγματα, απλά τα έχεις μέσα σου...  ::   ::

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμφέρον έχει κάποιος να εκφράζει τέτοιες *σαδιστικές* απόψεις -χωρίς να είναι ΟΤΕτζής-...  
> 
> 
> Τέτοια πράγματα, απλά τα έχεις μέσα σου...


χαχαχα Κατω ο ΟΤΕ  :: 
χαχαχαχα

----------


## gadgetakias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> και σε λίγο θα ξαναγίνει το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο με τη θέληση των καταναλωτών
> 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμφέρον έχει κάποιος να εκφράζει τέτοιες *σαδιστικές* απόψεις -χωρίς να είναι ΟΤΕτζής-...


Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω σε λειτουργία (εταιρία & σπίτι) τα εξής:
4 συνδέσεις ADSL από OTEnet, HOL, Altec, Tellas.
Τηλεφωνία από τους παραπάνω επίσης.
Με τους ίδιους τους κάνω και μεταπώληση και τους ξέρω και ολίγον "από μέσα" ως συνεργάτης τους. Στο παρελθόν έχω ασχοληθεί και "πετάξει" επίσης Vivodi & Forthnet.
Αν νομίζεις ότι έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία έλα πες μου. Και για να έχω όλους τους παραπάνω δεν είμαι και φανατικός ΟΤΕτζής..  ::  

ΑΝ θες να με ακούσεις, η γνώμη μου είναι η εξής. Καταρχήν χωρίζω τις επιχειρήσεις από τους ιδιώτες.

ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ
- ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣ πρέπει να έχει τηλέφωνο ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ από τον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον για τα εισερχόμενα.
Internet & εξερχόμενα μπορεί να έχει με όποιον θέλει ακόμη και VoIP & Skype. Για εισερχόμενα αν δεν θέλει να τρέχει και να την βρίσκουν πάντα οι πελάτες της, οπωσδήποτε και ΟΤΕ (αυτό δεν ΔΙΑΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΕΤΑΙ).
Οποια επιχείρηση δεν έχει τουλάχιστον μία γραμμή ΟΤΕ για μένα δεν είναι σοβαρή και τα θέλει ο .."κώλος της".

ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ
- Αν θέλεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, σύνδεση με ADSL σε 3-4 μέρες και να ΜΗΝ ξανασχοληθείς με τίποτα, τότε ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονόδρομος.
Αν μετράς τα 10 ευρώ πάνω/κάτω το μήνα, σου αρέσει να πειραματίζεσαι, σου αρέσει να περιμένεις για να ενεργοποιηθείς, και δεν βαριέσαι και ένα βράδι χωρίς τηλέφωνο ας πάρεις από το κινητό, τότε οι εναλλακτικοί είναι για σένα!

Είναι υπέροχο να υπάρχουν επιλογές. Απλά ο καθένας πάει εκεί που ταιριάζει το mentality του..
Οταν υπάρξει εναλλακτικός με εγγυημένη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών και υποστήριξης θα τρέξω πρώτος.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν νομίζεις ότι έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία έλα πες μου. Και για να έχω όλους τους παραπάνω δεν είμαι και φανατικός ΟΤΕτζής..


Δεν επικαλούμαι συχνά εμπερία, ούτε (χρυσά) καλάμια™, και συγνώμη αν το πήρες λίγο βαριά το ΟΤΕτζής, αλλά μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αυτό που έγραψες!
Δηλαδή αν έβγαινε κάποιος να πει ότι το Πλαίσιο/e-shop θα γίνουν μονοπώλιο και θα κλείσουν τα υπόλοιπα μικρά μαγαζιά, δεν θα τσαντιζόσουν;
Εδώ θα τα έπαιρνα εγώ που δεν είμαι καταστηματάρχης... θέλουμε ανταγωνισμό, ΟΧΙ μονοπώλιο*.-*




> ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ
> - ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣ πρέπει να έχει τηλέφωνο ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ από τον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον για τα εισερχόμενα.
> Internet & εξερχόμενα μπορεί να έχει με όποιον θέλει ακόμη και VoIP & Skype. Για εισερχόμενα αν δεν θέλει να τρέχει και να την βρίσκουν πάντα οι πελάτες της, οπωσδήποτε και ΟΤΕ (αυτό δεν ΔΙΑΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΕΤΑΙ).
> Οποια επιχείρηση δεν έχει τουλάχιστον μία γραμμή ΟΤΕ για μένα δεν είναι σοβαρή και τα θέλει ο .."κώλος της".


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Τα €15/μήνα είναι το λιγότερο για μια επιχείρηση.




> ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ
> - Αν θέλεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, σύνδεση με ADSL σε 3-4 μέρες και να ΜΗΝ ξανασχοληθείς με τίποτα, τότε ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονόδρομος.


Αυτό μου θυμίζει αυτούς που πάνε και δίνουν φακελάκι στα νοσοκομεία για να τους εξυπηρετήσουν πιο γρήγορα, επειδή κάποιοι την έχουν δει «κράτος εν κράτει».
Σόρρυ, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ.




> σου αρέσει να πειραματίζεσαι


Στους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα αρέσει ο πειραματισμός.




> Οταν υπάρξει εναλλακτικός με εγγυημένη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών και υποστήριξης θα τρέξω πρώτος.


SLA?

----------


## ice

Ρε παιδες για εμενα δυο πραγματα με ενοχλουν 

1. ΟΤΕ και κρατος (Δημοι και ουτω καθεξης) . οταν δεν αφηνουν στον ενναλακτικο φορεα να σκαψει για να σου φερει την γραμμη στο σπιτι σου ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχει και αυτο το πιπιλισμα που λενε οι φορεις (φταιει το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ και αλλες τετοιες βλακειες)

2. Στους ενναλακτηκους φορεις . οπου δινουν λεφτα για διαφημιση παρα στο τεχνικο προσωπικο για να μην σου πεταγετε καθε παλικαρι και σου λεει τις μπαρουφες της ζωης του. Την φημη την κτιζεις με την καλη υποστηριξη και μετα με την διαφημιση. 

Anyway Ελλαδα ζουμε και δυσκολα αλλαζουμε

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 555171.htm

*Altec: Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς*

«α) Το ποσοστό της χωρητικότητας του συνόλου των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης τηλεφωνίας της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, που διεκόπησαν από τον ΟΤΕ, ανέρχονται περίπου στο 85% σε όλη την επικράτεια. Η διασύνδεση με ADSL έχει διακοπεί κατά 75%, ενώ έχουν διακοπεί 10 υπεραστικά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα (backbone) καθώς και το ΑΙΧ (Εθνικό Internet) το οποίο έχει διακοπεί κατά 80%.

β) δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται εντός των ημερών να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ και ως εκ τούτου εκτιμούμε ότι τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της εταιρείας δεν θα επηρεαστούν ουσιωδώς αρνητικά τόσο για την Altec Telecoms όσο και για τον Όμιλο γενικότερα.

Παρά ταύτα, ακόμα και αυτή η μικρής διάρκειας διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων είναι παράνομη και καταχρηστική, δημιουργώντας σοβαρό πλήγμα στην εικόνα και φήμη της επιχείρησής μας, βλάβη της οποίας θα αξιώσουμε την αποκατάσταση με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο.

γ) οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της Altec Telecoms ΑΕ προς τον ΟΤΕ κατά την 22/8/2008, ανέρχονται σε ευρώ 6,8 εκ. Το υπόλοιπο του ρυθμισθέντος ποσού με την από 26/10/2007 σύμβαση, ανέρχεται σήμερα στο ποσό των ευρώ 4,6 εκ. και η εξόφλησή του θα ολοκληρωθεί σύμφωνα με τη ρύθμιση την 31/8/2009. Οι αμφισβητούμενες από την εταιρεία μας οφειλές για τις οποίες ο ΟΤΕ δεν διαθέτει κανένα τεκμηριωτικό έγγραφο και ως εκ τούτου είναι παντελώς ανύπαρκτες, ανέρχονται στα ευρώ 7,5 εκ.

Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας, προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ. Η καταχρηστική συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ να χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτα τη δεσπόζουσα και μονοπωλιακή του σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις θέση, μας εξαναγκάζει να προβούμε σε καταβολές ακόμη και ανύπαρκτων οφειλών.

Πάντως για την πλήρη αποκατάσταση των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουμε στους πελάτες μας θα χρησιμοποιηθούν και κυκλώματα άλλων παρόχων όπου είναι δυνατόν, προκειμένου να συνεχιστεί η εύρυθμη λειτουργία της εταιρείας».

----------


## gadgetakias

Να σημειωθεί ότι τον "κακό" ΟΤΕ πιστεύει και η επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς, που ΔΕΝ έβγαλε από το ταμπλό τις μετοχές του ομίλου ΑΛΤΕΚ -αν και το ζήτησε ο όμιλος- επειδή φάγανε μεγάλες βουτιές..

Οπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο thread, πολλές από τις "προσφορές" οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι τις στηρίζουν στο κεφάλι του ΟΤΕ. Είτε με λαδωκουκουλώματα, είτε με άπειρη πίστωση κτλ.

Οσο για το σκάψιμο αυτό είναι το νέο ανέκδοτο των εναλλακτικών. Υποτείθεται ότι έχει επιτραπεί από την αρχή του έτους να περαστούν οπτικές ίνες σε διάφορους νομούς από εναλλακτικούς. Εκτός από την HOL και την Tellas στην Αθήνα, αν έχετε δει κάποιο άλλο ιδίως στην επαρχία πείτε μου...  ::

----------


## ice

Παιρνωντας τα νουμερα που ειδαμε πανω εχουμε 
παροχεας -> συνδεσεις -> μεσο μηνιαιο τελος -> τελικο ποσο μηνιαιως
OTE -> 561000 -> 20	-> 11.220.000
FORTHNET-> 167000	-> 20-> 3.340.000
TELLAS -> 121000 -> 20 -> 2.420.000
HOL -> 93000-> 20 -> 1.860.000
ON -> 77000-> 20 -> 1.540.000
VIVODI -> 23000-> 20 -> 460.000
OTHES -> 31000-> 20 -> 620.000


Αν παρουμε υποψην οτι τα νουμερα μπορει να ειναι και προς τα πανω βλεπουμε οτι λογικα παιρνουν λεφτα αρκετα (ασχετο εαν εχουν κανει τρελες επενδυσεις σε αλλα πραγματα)

Αλλα αρκετα το παιδεψαμε το θεμα . Εχουμε γινει adslgr.com Ας ευγνωμονουμε τον εαυτο μας που παιδευομαστε σαν AWMN και εχουμε 

1. 5πλασιες ταχυτητες επικονωνιας
2. Τηλεφωνια-και λοιπα μεσα επικοινωνιας
3. διαθεσιμοτητα 
4. κοινωνικοτητα
5. κτλ 

Keep awmning

----------


## harrylaos

Ερωτηση απο αλλη ιστοσελιδα του δικτυου
"Αν κλεισει η Αλτεκ, Ποιος θα ειναι ο Χορηγος μας?"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Tι εννοεις αν κλεισει,και αμα δεν κλεισει θα την κλεισω εγω ακου εκει 24αρα συνδεση με 300/400kbps και με AWMN vpn να εχω 6000/700 στο διαολο δεν παει να ησυχασουμε.

----------


## bedazzled

> και αμα δεν κλεισει θα την κλεισω εγω


Όρμα τσολιά με τα bazookas!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## compiler

gadgetakias η πολύ πικραμένος πρέπει να εισαι με τους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους η δουλεύεις στον ΟΤΕ  :: 
Ολοι εχουν θέματα ειδικά με το Customer Support αλλα δεν γίνετε να μου πείς οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι θεός γιατι εγω εχω υποφέρει επι σωρεία ετών με τον ΟΤΕ και αλλοι πόσοι που ξέρω.
Δεν ειναι τα 15ευρω! Και πιο ακριβός να ηταν ο πάροχος αλλα με αυτά που μου δίνει πάλι θα εφευγα απο τον ΟΤΕ γιατι μου εχει κανει διαχρονικά τόσα πολλα ο ΟΤΕ που δεν θελω ούτε να τους ακουω, ούτε να τους βλέπω.

Λες οτι μονο 2 εχουν οπτικες... Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Σκέψου το απλά. Με τους συνδρομητες που ταβάνε voip, αdsl, tv πως στέλνουν τόσο bandwidth ? Δεν γίνετε αυτό που λές πρακτικά και μόνο εαν το σκεφτείς. Οι κόμβοι στο 95% ολων των παρόχων εχουν οπτική ινα. Το 5% ειναι κάποιοι πιλοτικοί που υπήρχαν κυρίως 1 ιδιωτικού παρόχου οι οποίοι δεν ξερω καν εαν ειναι ακόμα operational και αυτοί επεζαν με link οπως πέζουμε και εμείς.

Και αφού ειναι ετσι πάμε να σου πώ και εγώ εμπειρίες με τον ΟΤΕ. Στην εταιρεία του παπού μου εχουμε 25 κανάλια φωνής, 1 MD, 4 αdsl. Αμα σου πώ τι προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουμε .... Με καινούριες ρεκλέτες, δομημένη καλωδίωση κλπ .... Μονιμως δεν εχουμε adsl για internet και οι αλλες 3 που ειναι vpn ειναι trained στα 2 mbps και κανουν 2-3 flapping μεσα στην ημέρα και πάλι. Cisco μηχανάκια μιλάμε οχι netgear.
Me analyzer τις μέτρησα και ειναι ολα τα ακρα στο καφάο βραχυκυκλωμένα. Δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ?

Σπίτι μου. Για να μου κάνουν μια adsl που εχω ήδη αναβάθμιση στο προφίλ εκαναν ακριβώς 14 ημέρες.
Εχω adsl απο το 2003. Με ειχαν αφήσει ολα αυτά τα χρόνια εως και 15 μέρες χωρις adsl χωρις refounds.
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταίει ?

Και θα μπορούσα να σου πώ προβλήματα με ΟΤΕ απειρα που εχω περάσει ... Οποτε μην μου λές οτι ειναι φοβερός πάροχος. Για εμενα εστω δεν ειναι τπτ παραπανω απο ενα κομματικο οργανισμο με προσωπικό ανειδικευτο και βαρεμένο.

Εχει 3 μηνες που γύρισα σχεδόν ολες μου τις γραμμες απο τον ΟΤΕ και που ακόμα και εκεί μου δημιούργησε προβλήματα ο ΟΤΕ με τα RFS και δεν τα αφηνε να φύγουν και επρεπε να παω να σκοτωθω στο κατάστημα για να τα αφήσουν.


Τέλος εχω βάλει σε 1.500 εταιρείες κυκλώματα. Απο απλές adsl μεχρι οπτικές. Ολες αυτές ενοοω εκτός οτε.
Οι 1.250 πέζουν κανόνι και δεν γύρισαν πίσω. Οι 250 ειχαν προβλήματα και γύρισαν.
Αλλα απο τις 1.250 καμμια 200αρια ειχε προβλήματα με τον ΟΤΕ.


Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι ... Ολοι εχουν σοβαρά θέματα που πρέπει να επιλύσουν και οι ιδιωτικοί πάροχοι ωρες ωρες σε φτάνουν στο αμήν αμα σου σκάσει βλάβη. Δεν λέω το αντιθετο. Αλλα και ο ΟΤΕ εχει παρα πολλά προβλήματα ειδικά με το δικτυο του που είναι κακοστημένο, ασυντήρητο και με κακες προδιαγραφές εξαρχής.
Πες μου εσυ ποιος εχει 24αρα απο οτε ? Εχεις ακούσει κανέναν ? Ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταίει που το δίκτυο είναι σε αυτό το χάλι ? Αυτός τόσα χρόνια το εστηνε, το "συντηρουσε" και ακόμα και σήμερα πέρνει τα 7 ευρω το μήνα για την γραμμη εαν είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο. Αρα ???

----------


## commando

Δειτε τα χαλια μιας κατα τα αλλα 24αρας γραμμης 
Απο Οκτωβρη αν ολα πανε καλα θα δανειζω vpn Φορνετ.Ναχε κ τσαμπα στατικες.
Ολη την Ηλιουπολη θα γεμισω...θα δειτε

----------


## compiler

Commando o router σου δείχνει adsl interface stats ?
Τι Snr kai ti Attenuation εχεις ? Εαν μπορείς να δείς ...
Που εισαι συγχρονισμένος ?

Μπορεί να φταίει η εσωτερική σου η επίσης εαν εχει βραχυκύκλωμα η γραμμη μπορεί να εχεις crc errors και ετσι χάνεις πακέτα ...
Στείλε μου pm οτι θες μηπως μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω  :: 

Δεν νομίζω να σέρνεται τόσο πολύ η acn... Κατι αλλο πρέπει να φταίει.

----------


## paravoid

> Commando o router σου δείχνει adsl interface stats ?
> Τι Snr kai ti Attenuation εχεις ? Εαν μπορείς να δείς ...
> Που εισαι συγχρονισμένος ?
> 
> Μπορεί να φταίει η εσωτερική σου η επίσης εαν εχει βραχυκύκλωμα η γραμμη μπορεί να εχεις crc errors και ετσι χάνεις πακέτα ...
> Στείλε μου pm οτι θες μηπως μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να σέρνεται τόσο πολύ η acn... Κατι αλλο πρέπει να φταίει.


Κι όμως  ::  Και δεν έχει σχέση με το L1, μιας και αυτό είναι ΑΡΥΣ.

Τα προβλήματα είναι σε πολλά επίπεδα: διασύνδεση OTE ΑΡΥΣ-Altec (νομίζω το λένε ΟΞΥΑ), διασύνδεση Altec-ΑΙΧ (από 1Gbps με κίνηση 200+ Mbps πήγε στα 100...), διασύνδεση Altec-εξωτερικού.

Η κατάσταση είναι δράμα...
Το καλό είναι ότι επειδή είναι ΑΡΥΣ, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν accounts άλλων παρόχων προσωρινά.

----------


## compiler

Εγω παλιά θυμάμαι οτι η altec ειχε 150Mbps προς εξωτερικό και το Gbps προς το AIX.

Οταν λές απο gbps πηγε στα 100 ενοείς οτι έπεσε στα 100 mbps ?!

----------


## commando

οχι δεν φταιει τιποτα οπως πριν συγχρονιζει απλα εχει μπει traffic shaping στα 384kbps πριν καμια βδομαδα.
Στην αρχη κοπηκαν τα υπεραστικα απο το i-call μετα απο σημερα το πρωι αρχισαν να παιζουν φαινεται προσπαθουν να μοιρασουν και να δρομολογησουν οσο μπορουν καλυτερα το ξεφτιλισμενο bandwith που τους απεμεινε.Κριμα βεβαια για τα παιδια που θα απολυθουν αλλα ειναι γεγονος οτι στην Ελλαδα δεν μπορεις ναχεις πανω απο 3 παικτες βλεπε κινητη τηλεφωνια.Τωρα δρομολογω απο Forthnet vpn μεχρι νεοτερας αν παιξει παλι θα ενημερωσω αν και δεν βλεπω το λογο.
Εξαλλου εμενα τσαμπα ειναι η αλτεκ και το i-call για καποιο διαστημα.


```
  Downstream 	Upstream 	 
		SNR Margin 	:	8.5 	10.0 	db
		Line Attenuation 	32.5 	20.5 	db
		Data Rate 	:	7360 	736 	kbps
```

----------


## commando

οχι δεν φταιει τιποτα οπως πριν συγχρονιζει απλα εχει μπει traffic shaping στα 384kbps πριν καμια βδομαδα.
Στην αρχη κοπηκαν τα υπεραστικα απο το i-call μετα απο σημερα το πρωι αρχισαν να παιζουν φαινεται προσπαθουν να μοιρασουν και να δρομολογησουν οσο μπορουν καλυτερα το ξεφτιλισμενο bandwith που τους απεμεινε.Κριμα βεβαια για τα παιδια που θα απολυθουν αλλα ειναι γεγονος οτι στην Ελλαδα δεν μπορεις ναχεις πανω απο 3 παικτες βλεπε κινητη τηλεφωνια.Τωρα δρομολογω απο Forthnet vpn μεχρι νεοτερας αν παιξει παλι θα ενημερωσω αν και δεν βλεπω το λογο.
Εξαλλου εμενα τσαμπα ειναι η αλτεκ και το i-call για καποιο διαστημα.


```
  Downstream 	Upstream 	 
		SNR Margin 	:	8.5 	10.0 	db
		Line Attenuation 	32.5 	20.5 	db
		Data Rate 	:	7360 	736 	kbps
```

----------


## papashark

> gadgetakias η πολύ πικραμένος πρέπει να εισαι με τους ιδιωτικούς παρόχους η δουλεύεις στον ΟΤΕ


Καμένος είναι απλά...

Κοίτα να δεις, όσοι έχουμε επαγγελματική τριβή με το θέμα, όλο και κάτι θα έχουν δει τα μάτια μας.

Ετσι εμένα άμα μου πεις "On telecom" τραβάω την πρίζα από το ρεύμα μην πάθω τίποτα, σαν να μου λες "μητσοτάκης" ένα πράγμα... Η αρνητική μου εμπειρεία ? Τι θα έλεγες για πελάτη που πήγαν να γυρίσουν τις γραμμές από ΟΤΕ σε ΟΝ, και μετά από 3-4 μέρες δεν έπαιζε τίποτα ? Και αυτό την βδομάδα που ο πελάτης είχε την περισσότερη δουλειά, και την μισή την έκανε από τα τηλέφωνα ?

Βέβαια έχω δει και πΟΤΕ να μην παίζει καλά, isdn να μισοκαίγονται στα καλά του καθουμένου, hellascom γραμμές να είναι 2 κάτω και μία πάνω, τηλεφωνικές γραμμές να τα φτύνουν, και άλλα πολλά. Εχει και ο πΟΤΕ περιοχές ολόκληρες προβληματικές...

----------


## compiler

Papashark : Τον καταλαβαίνω... Ειναι η δουλειά μας και τρελενόμαστε με κάτι τέτοια αλλα η αλήθεια παιδιά επειδή εδω και 1μιση χρόνο την βιώνω οσο αναφορά τους παρόχους όλους απο μέσα και βλέπω και τις απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ... Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει την βρωμία. Οι βλάβες σε κάρτες στα DSSLAM είναι το 2% απο τις συνολικές βλάβες που εχουν οι πελάτες ...
Αμα χρειαστείτε κατι ξανα και δεν βγάζετε ακρη με πάροχο να μου στείλετε πμ και εαν μπορώ θα βοηθήσω  :: 

Ετσι οπως το είπες. Παράδειγμα : Μοσχάτο,Ρεντη,Φιλαδέλφεια,Δεν το συζητω καν για Νεα Κηφισσιά,Ερυθραία,Ηλιούπολη,Χαλκηδώνα ... Εεεε Βασικα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε απλά ποιές περιοχές είναι καλές γιατι όλες είναι  :: 

-
Ωχ κατάλαβα. Πρέπει να παίζει μόνο με το backup που είχε ενα atm εξού και ο shapping...
Της εκοψαν και τις γραμμές ...
Κι αυτοί δεν πέρνουν ρε παιδί μου γραμμές απο την On ? Τι να τον κάνεις τον ΟΤΕ πλέον !?  :: 
-
Ειναι οντως κρίμα για τα παιδιά. Εχω και εγω μια φίλη που δουλεύει μέσα πολλά χρόνια. Οπως ενας γνωστός εφυγε πρόσφατα απο μεγάλο πάροχο και πήγε στη Lannet και δεκα μέρες μετά ... Μπούμ !!!


Οσο αναφορά την γραμμή σου :
Εχεις πολύ λίγο snr αλλα βασικά έχεις πολύ θόρυβο για αυτό.
Κατα γενικό ορο θα μπορουσες να πείς πως κανενα απο τα 2 δεν πρέπει να είναι μονοψήφιο και το Attenuation πρέπει να ειναι πάντα τουλάχιστον 3 μονάδες κάτω απο το snr και κάτω απο 24 για να εχεις καλή γραμμή χωρίς ιδιαίτερη βλάβη. Εχει πρόβλημα το κυκλωμα σου. Κάπου εχεις μεγάλη αντισταση. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι είτε στο σπίτι σου είτε στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## commando

Eυχαριστω για τον χρονο σου πολυ τα στοιχεια της γραμμης ειναι τα κλασικα της περιοχης και απο αλλα ατομα που ξερω.Να φταιει το σπιτι μου δεν παιζει γιατι εχω βαλει το ρουτερ κατω 20cm απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ! 
Στο Helpdesk δεν πολυπαιρνω ειναι κατι παπαγαλοι εκει που ορκιζομαι ποτε δεν μου εδωσαν καμια λυση.
Μονο με mail βρισκεις ακρη αν βρεις,απλα βαριεμαι ακομα και αυτο να κανω.
Ενταξει εχω φιλους που αμεσως θα μου δωσουν ενα vpn αμα το ζητησω no problem αλλα ενα εχω να πω ντρεπομαι για την Ελλαδα και τους βρωμομανατζερς στις εταιριες της, γιατι ξερω οτι θα την πληρωσουν αδικα εξαιτιας τους συναδελφοι τεχνικοι ,που απο εμας βγαζουν τα εκατομυρια τους για να παρουν τα φραγκα και να πιουν ενα κοκτειλ στην θαλαμηγο το καλοκαιρι στην υγεια μας.
Γιαυτο και μισω πρωτα τις τραπεζες και μετα τους μανατζερς.Καρκινο να παθουν.

----------


## bedazzled

> ενα εχω να πω ντρεπομαι για την Ελλαδα και τους βρωμομανατζερς στις εταιριες της, γιατι ξερω οτι θα την πληρωσουν αδικα εξαιτιας τους συναδελφοι τεχνικοι ,που απο εμας βγαζουν τα εκατομυρια τους για να παρουν τα φραγκα και να πιουν ενα κοκτειλ στην θαλαμηγο το καλοκαιρι στην υγεια μας.


+++

Μεγάλη κουβέντα είπες...

----------


## nikpanGR

πες τα commandarea ......... ρίχτα.......+++++++++++++++

----------


## papashark

Ρε σεις, τι βλακείες είναι αυτές ? Καρκίνο στους managers, και άλλα εμετικά ?

Ανθρωποι δεν είναι αυτοί ? Ετσι σας έμαθε η μανούλα σας ?

Το μίσος δεν είναι η λύση.

----------


## nikpanGR

αφηστε λοιπόν τα μίση.............................και ........πιάστε ...το...........  ::   ::  
Γεια σου Papashark πονεσιάρη........γράφε λοιπόν να γίνεις "Ωκεανος"......εδώ στο forum της μιζέριας.........αχαχαχαχαχα
Πάντως όπως και να έχει η altec έχει πρόβλημα το οποίο και θα λύσει με τα γνωστα πολιτικά μέσα πού έχει.....Το θέμα είναι ότι πάντα την πληρώνει ο τελικός καταναλωτής και αυτός πρέπει πάντα να την πληρώνει μη μπορώντας να κάνει την δουλειά του.....είτε με τον ένα πάροχο είτε με τον άλλο.....Δεν κάνουμε μια διαδήλωση στο κέντρο με θέμα στα πανώ...Πληρώνω - πληρώνω και τον ΟΤΕ ΣΤΑΥΡΩΝΩ............
Για όλα τα στραβά στην Ελλάδα ο ΟΤΕ φταίει...όπως λέει και η πανέξυπνη διαφήμηση απάντηση του...
Να δω πότε θα σοβαρευτούμε σαν καταναλωτές και οργανωμένοι θα δράσουμε για τα αυτονόητα εδώ στην Ελλαδίτσα.........Αντε γιατι πολύ αέρα έχουν πάρει όλοι τους......απο supermarket-βενζινάδικα-providers......

----------


## gadgetakias

Το κουράσατε.. ΔΕΝ δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ, και όπως προανέφερα έχω ήδη 3 εναλλακτικούς σε λειτουργία. Δουλεύουν σχεδόν όλοι ικανοποιητικά και όσο δεν έχω ανάγκη από υποστήριξη και αλλαγές είμαι χαρούμενος..  ::  (φτύστε να μη με ματιάσετε)
Μάλιστα θα έλεγα λόγω κοντινής θέσης τόσο του γραφείου όσο και του σπιτιού με DSLAM είμαι από τους ευνοημένους χωρίς παρατράγοιυδα.
Απλά έχω ευαισθησία για τον αν είμαι ελέφαντας όταν ζητήσω κάτι από κάποιον εναλλακτικό..  ::  
Και όταν κρίνω κάποιον δεν τον κρίνω μόνο τεχνικά και από το αν κατεβάζω γρήγορα τραγούδια, αλλά και από γενικής φύσεως εξυπηρέτηση (πχ. σωστή έκδοση ενός κωλο-λογαριασμού, helpdesk κτλ.)
Αντε το πολύ να παραδεχτώ ότι με την Vivodi βγάζω σπυράκια, αλλά με τους άλλους είμαι cool..  ::  

ΑΛΛΑ το θέμα δεν είναι το τι πιστεύω εγώ ή ο compiler και γενικά τι νομίζουμε εμείς που είμαστε "τεχνικάρες" και ξέρουμε τους πάντες από μέσα και καλά...

Τα νούμερα και η συνείδηση του κόσμου ΔΕΝ λένε ψέματα.
Οπως υπάρχει η αντίληψη ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας "πίνει το αίμα" έχει διαμορφωθεί πλέον και η αντίληψη ότι "οι εναλλακτικοί ΔΕΝ είναι αξιόπιστοι".
Και για το τελευταίο ΔΕΝ φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

Επίσης καφρίλες του στυλ μόνοι οι άσχετοι χρησιμοποιούν τον χ-y-z provider ΔΕΝ αρμόζουν σε μια κοινωνία που θέλουμε μεγάλη διείδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Τι ελιτίστικος κομπλεξισμός είναι αυτός;;; Καλά κάνουν και υπάρχουν όλοι και καλά κάνει ο κόσμος που τους προτιμά._

----------


## bedazzled

> Επίσης καφρίλες του στυλ μόνοι οι άσχετοι χρησιμοποιούν τον χ-y-z provider ΔΕΝ αρμόζουν σε μια κοινωνία που θέλουμε μεγάλη διείδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Τι ελιτίστικος κομπλεξισμός είναι αυτός;;; Καλά κάνουν και υπάρχουν όλοι και καλά κάνει ο κόσμος που τους προτιμά._


+++

Το έγραψα και πιο πάνω, καθένας έχει τις ανάγκες του.
π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ISDN για σπιτική χρήση, η ON Telecoms IPTV... προσωπικά δεν μου χρειάζεται ούτε το ISDN, ούτε η IPTV, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα βγάλω άσχετους όσους επιλέγουν τον τάδε πάροχο που είναι ο μόνος που παρέχει την συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία...

----------


## fotis

Μάγκας θα είναι όποιος αγοράσει μετοχές της Altec αυτή την εποχή.. το "Προσωρινή" τα λεέι όλα..

----------


## commando

Προς το παρον εγω εστειλα αιτημα αποζημιωσης για πλημμελη παροχη υπηρεσιων.2η φορα σε 7 μηνες.

----------


## paravoid

> Οταν λές απο gbps πηγε στα 100 ενοείς οτι έπεσε στα 100 mbps ?!


Ναι.

----------


## papashark

> Μάγκας θα είναι όποιος αγοράσει μετοχές της Altec αυτή την εποχή.. το "Προσωρινή" τα λεέι όλα..


Κάτσε γιατί μπορεί να μην τον πουν μάγκα, και να τον πουν Σφινιά...

----------


## BaCkOs

> Προς το παρον εγω εστειλα αιτημα αποζημιωσης για πλημμελη παροχη υπηρεσιων.2η φορα σε 7 μηνες.


αν και σήμερα δεν βγάλουν άκρη στην εεττ σκέφτομαι και εγώ να στείλω , έχεις κανα υπόδειγμα της αίτησης ?

----------


## compiler

Οτι και να στείλεις ... Τρεχα γύρευε ... Μόνο με κανα συνήγορο καταναλωτή βγάζεις άκρη !

gadgetakias εχουμε την ίδια αντιληψη γενικά απλά δεν σε ειχα καταλάβει σωστά  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Προς το παρον εγω εστειλα αιτημα αποζημιωσης για πλημμελη παροχη υπηρεσιων.2η φορα σε 7 μηνες.
> 
> 
> αν και σήμερα δεν βγάλουν άκρη στην εεττ σκέφτομαι και εγώ να στείλω , έχεις κανα υπόδειγμα της αίτησης ?


Oχι δεν εχω υποδειγμα απλα αναφερεις στο [email protected] με τα στοιχεια σου οτι αιτεισαι βαση της παραγραφου 5.2 της συμβασης ADSL αποζημιωση 1 ευρω για καθε μια ωρα πλημελλους παροχης η 3 ευρω αν εχεις ολικη διακοπη παροχης ,δεν ξερω τι προβλημα εχεις εσυ.
Αν δεν σε ικανοποιησουν το στελνεις σε ανωτερα κλιμακια αρχιζοντας απο το [email protected] και αλλου,ξεροντας πως ο,τι και να γινει εχεις δικιο εφοσον ενας τεχνικος πιστοποιει το προβλημα σου.

----------


## BaCkOs

καλά πάμε.. 12:30 δεν έκανε auth η dsl (τώρα προφανώς κάνει άλλα δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα ήταν κάτω) 
και πλέον δεν παίζει τίποτα παρα μόνο οτι είναι επάνω στην αλτεκ (δηλ το site του awmn και το site της αλτεκ lol)

EDIT 
μόλις τώρα επανήλθαν

----------


## compiler

Altec goes back online !!

Δείτε εδώ !

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/N ... 08_08.html

----------


## papashark

Πάντως μέχρι να έρθει, υπήρξε κόσμος που ταλαιπωρήθικε πολύ.

Ετσι τα εκδωτήρια των minoan lines έκοβαν χειροκίνητα εισητήρια με αποτέλεσμα καθυστέριση στον ήλιο για τους επιβάτες, και μικροκαθυστερίσεις στις αναχωρήσεις κυρίως των πλοίων για Αίγινα.

Ετυχα και σε μια εταιρεία (Omnishop) που έχει το λογιστήριο της πάνω απο γραμμές της altec, και δεν μπορούσαν να κόψουν αποδήξεις, με αποτέλεσμα και εκεί να βλέπεις 15-20 άτομα σε ένα μαγαζί που σπάνια έβλεπες άλλους 2 να περιμένουν...

----------


## commando

Συμπερασμα
1.κομβοι του ΑWMN ειναι πιο αξιοπιστοι και απο ISP και 
2.Η ΕΕΤΤ τελικα δεν τα παιρνει.
Τελικα καποιος η θα τον σχολασει τον προεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ η θα τον αυτοκτονησει απο κανα μπαλκονι.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει εγω παντως ειμαι ακομα κολλημενος στα 384kbps

----------


## compiler

Papashark ετσι είναι. Πάντα ο τελικός καταναλωτής πληρώνει την διένεξη μεταξύ παρόχου και ΟΤΕ.

Οντως η ΕΕΤΤ γενικά δείχνει να κάνει καλη΄δουλειά εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Αλλα ακόμα δεν εχουν διορθώσει τα λάθη των περασμένων ετών ειδικά οσο αναφορά τα domains και οχι μόνο. Και με τον ΟΤΕ επρεπε να απαιτήσουν πιο σοβαρά τεχνικά τμήματα. Οπως απέριψαν την "χαρτογραφηση" των καλωδιώσεων.

Commando σαφεστατα οι κόμβοι του awmn ειναι αρκετά αξιοπιστοι λόγω της φύσης τους... Μιλάμε για αυτόνομες ζεύξεις, bgp, wireless και οχι για καλώδιο !

----------


## papashark

Καλά, μην περιμένετε και καμιά ανάσταση...

Η Altec είναι σε κακή τροχιά, και πολύ φοβάμαι με ημερομηνία λήξεως.

Εκτός αν το αφεντικό κάνει αυτό που κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι. 


Την πουλήσει !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## msia98

> Καλά, μην περιμένετε και καμιά ανάσταση...
> 
> Η Altec είναι σε κακή τροχιά, και πολύ φοβάμαι με ημερομηνία λήξεως.
> 
> Εκτός αν το αφεντικό κάνει αυτό που κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι. 
> 
> 
> Την πουλήσει !


Αν ήταν να την πουλήσει θα την είχε πουλήσει επι εποχών ALTER και όχι τώρα.... ασε που εχω μαθει οτι είναι και απο τη Λειβαδειά  :: 
Πάντως ότι η ΕΕΤΤ πήρε θέση είναι κάτι παρήγορο γενικά...
Εγώ δεν νόμιζα ότι θα το κάνει...

----------


## nikpanGR

Ακολουθεί και η ΟΝ εντός ολίγων ημερών.......

----------


## bedazzled

> Ακολουθεί και η ΟΝ εντός ολίγων ημερών.......


Δεν το πιστεύω, συγκαταλέγεται στους «δυνατούς» παρόχους από πελατολόγιο.

Άμα αρχίσει να «σκάει» καμιά Forthnet/Tellas, τότε θα αρχίσω να ανησυχώ.  :: 

Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ κυνηγάει τους μικρούς (που όλως τυχαίως δεν έχουν ιδιόκτητη υποδομή LLU, αλλά παίζουν με ΑΡΥΣ και προεπιλογή).

----------


## compiler

Για την On μην το σκαιφτεσται ... Ξερετε τι ειναι πισω απο την On ?
Μιλάμε για μια πολυεθνική, 1 Heads Fund, και την στήριξη αλλων 6 παρόχων ανα τον κόσμο...

Ο οτε σε συνδρομητές μπροστά σε αυτούς που εχει στην Ευρώπη ο ομιλος που έχει την Οn ειναι ούτε οι μισοι που εχει η bulldog στην Αγγλία !

----------


## commando



----------


## bedazzled

> 


Δεν χαίρεσαι που έχεις SDSL;

----------


## compiler

> 


Δες το θετικά !!! Σκεψου οτι αντι για μια πολύ πολύ αργη """συμμετρική""" adsl εχεις .... Μια μισθωμένη 256k απο τον ΟΤΕ που την πληρώνεις παμθηνα !  ::  

Στο ποσο ευχαριστημένος είσαι με τον isp σου στο speedtest να υποθέσω οτι εβαλες τα 3 αστεράκια ?! χαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

εχω και αλλο
ping to http://www.yahoo.com

και δειτε πως θα μπορουσε να μιλαγε καποιος με αυτο το ping στο i-call
ping to sip.i-call.gr

Καποιος να διορθωσει την διαφημιση.
Κλεισε τον υπολογιστη το ρουτερ και το ata σου δεν τα χρειαζεσαι για να μιλησεις πολλα 24ωρα

και τελος το ιδιο μεσω wireless φορnet vpn χωρις ναναι και τιποτα καλη γραμμη 5-6mbit πραγματικα τρως βεβαια 30ms στη μαπα αλλα τουλαχιστον κανεις την δουλεια σου

----------


## compiler

5 γραμμές ... 1000 λέξεις !!!

Pinging sip.i-call.gr [213.5.43.134] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.5.0.135: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

----------


## bedazzled

> και τελος το ιδιο μεσω wireless φορnet vpn χωρις ναναι και τιποτα καλη γραμμη 5-6mbit πραγματικα τρως βεβαια 30ms στη μαπα αλλα τουλαχιστον κανεις την δουλεια σου





> Μπαμπα μη το ψαχνεις η καλυτερη προσφορα που παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ΑΛΤΕΚ over ΟΤΕ 70 ευρω για 5 μηνες απο Πασχα και μετα ξαναρωτα μας


Ο λαός σου περιμένει νέα γνωμοδότηση επιλογής ISP _by commando ™_ !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> 5 γραμμές ... 1000 λέξεις !!!
> 
> Pinging sip.i-call.gr [213.5.43.134] with 32 bytes of data:
> Request timed out.
> Reply from 213.5.0.135: Destination net unreachable.
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.


φιλε compiler οκ για να ειμαι σωστος την 213.5.0.145 pingαρω που ειναι λιγο πιο πριν το sip.i-call.gr εχει firewall icmp γιαυτο δεν το βλεπεις καθολου.

Βεβαια οτι εγραψα ισχυει το απεδειξαν και οσοι πηραν την νεα προσφορα με τα 10 ευρω βεβαια επρεπε να προβλεψω οτι πολυ θα χαλασε το καρτελ μας και τα βυσματοπαιδα του πΟΤΕ.Σορυ τελικα δεν ειμαι και τοσο προφητικος.

----------


## commando

update τι διαολο δουλευουν τετοια ωρα?
Αρχισε να ξεμπουκωνει αυτη τη στιγμη στα 3.5 mbit
update στις 0400 ξεμπουκωμα απο AIX download 4-5mbit speedtest λιγοτερο βεβαια.
Ωραια να παρει αυριο μερικα εκατομμυρια και ο ΟΤΕ να αποζημιωθουμε και εμεις οι φτωχοι χρηστες.
Ευχαριστουμε ΕΕΤΤ.Ειμαστε παλι ευρωπαιοι.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λες να είναι η ΕΕΤΤ ή η γκρίνια που κάνανε την δουλειά;

----------


## compiler

χαχαχα. Μπορεί να εχει firewall αλλα τα unreachable σημάινουν οτι η συνδεσή τους χάνει πακέτα !

----------


## commando

Μπα ακυρο μια απο τα ιδια παλι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Εχουμε και την απαντηση της Altec σημερα.



> Αξιότιμε κύριε Κ,,,,,,, Γεώργιε, 
> «Σας ζητούμε συγνώμη για τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να συναντάτε προσωρινά στη χρήση των επικοινωνιακών μας συστημάτων. 
> Σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι καταβάλλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. 
> 
> Στο μεσοδιάστημα, και εφόσον διατηρείτε με την εταιρεία μας συμβόλαιο προεπιλογής φορέα, εάν η κλήση σας δεν μπορεί να δρομολογηθεί, παρακαλούμε πληκτρολογήστε το 1777 πριν από τον αριθμό που θέλετε να καλέσετε. 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η χρέωση για αυτές τις κλήσεις θα γίνει από τον ΟΤΕ, βάση του επίσημου ανακοινωμένου τιμοκαταλόγου του. » 
> 
> Με εκτίμηση, 
> ...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ουάου, τυποποιημένο mail και δεν φώναξες!
Ρε συ, τι ενοχλείς τους ανθρώπους με τόσα προβλήματα που έχουν;
Άσε να σταματήσουν να τρέχουν και μετά τους κυνηγάς επειδή δεν παίζει σωστά η τσάμπα σύνδεσή σου  ::

----------


## commando

Κατσε να γυρισουν οι δικοι σου που τους εβαλες Altec και μετα βλεπουμε ποιος θα τρεχει.Εγω δεν τρεχω 24 ευρω την μερα μου χρωστανε,οπως το πανε θα εχω τσαμπα DSL μεχρι το 2020

----------


## bedazzled

> οπως το πανε θα εχω τσαμπα DSL μεχρι το *2020*


Και χαίρεσαι που οι υπόλοιποι θα έχουμε FTTH;  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Πηγε βραδυ και τιποτα τελικα τα δωσαν τα 250.000 μπροσταντζα η φασιστικα ο ΟΤΕ εχει μπουκωσει τα παντα ακομα?
Καποιο λακο εχει η φαβα λοιπον

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πάντως το πακέτο τους λήγει σε καμιά βδομάδα οπότε προβλέπω να τους γυρίζω σε ΟΤΕ.
Κρίμα...

----------


## yorgos

.

----------


## compiler

Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαστε και πολύ large να βάλουμε όλοι απο 1 ευρώ στην altec δώρο να μην κλείσει ετσι για σπάσιμο στον πΟΤΕ  ::  ? Διοτι ... Οπως έλεγε και ο Χάρρυ... Χρήματα εχομεν !  ::   ::  χαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαστε και πολύ large να βάλουμε όλοι απο 1 ευρώ στην altec δώρο να μην κλείσει ετσι για σπάσιμο στον πΟΤΕ  ? Διοτι ... Οπως έλεγε και ο Χάρρυ... Χρήματα εχομεν !   χαχαχαχα


Αγόρασε μετοχές της.

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαστε και πολύ large να βάλουμε όλοι απο 1 ευρώ στην altec δώρο να μην κλείσει ετσι για σπάσιμο στον πΟΤΕ  ? Διοτι ... Οπως έλεγε και ο Χάρρυ... Χρήματα εχομεν !   χαχαχαχα 
> 
> 
> Αγόρασε μετοχές της.


Και δεν παω να παίξω στο καζίνο ? Πιο σίγουρος θα είμαι  ::

----------


## mojiro

[img]http://ri3.rois.com/cL-WDLm1148tDU*guYCEHIIiSA*jWOE1eFD-*62*Rufcs/CTIB/RI3APICHART?RIC=AICr.AT&SKIN=4&TEXTCOLOR=000000&GRIDDOTTED=YES&CMD=INTERDAY&TIME=6M&PERIODICITY=D&STYLE=L&AREA=YES&LABEL=NO&VOL=YES&width=615&height=330[/img]

----------


## compiler

> [img]http://ri3.rois.com/cL-WDLm1148tDU*guYCEHIIiSA*jWOE1eFD-*62*Rufcs/CTIB/RI3APICHART?RIC=AICr.AT&SKIN=4&TEXTCOLOR=000000&GRIDDOTTED=YES&CMD=INTERDAY&TIME=6M&PERIODICITY=D&STYLE=L&AREA=YES&LABEL=NO&VOL=YES&width=615&height=330[/img]


Εδώ μιλάμε για μακροβούτι ή αλλιώς ... Ολυμπιακή κατάδυση !  ::   ::

----------


## commando

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228236
Σημερα ανακοινωθηκαν ζημιες 3.7 εκατομυρια ευρα λογικα κανενας τραπεζιτης δεν θα βαλει τζιφρα για δανειο η προθεσμια περασε εξαλλου προ πολλου.
Κουραγιο και συμπαρασταση στους υπαλληλους της ευχομαι,και ευχαριστουμε και για το hosting κλπ.
Αν ημουν προεδρος θα εψαχνα απο τωρα για datacenter οχι οπως ολα τελευταια στιγμη,μην καταληξει το φορουμ σε κανα παταρι του mojiro....

----------


## NetTraptor

Commando εδώ έχεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Καμία τελευταία στιγμή και επιπλέον συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει με σχεδόν όλους τους ISP. Οχι γιατί δεν γουστάρουμε την ACN Και όχι γιατί δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι και όχι γιατί το ένα η το άλλο. 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι το ΑWMN Να βρίσκετε σε περισσότερα από 1 σοβαρά datacenter. Failover, καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των μελών νότια, και άλλες υπηρεσίες κτλ κτλ. Ακόμα και παρουσία σε δεύτερο σημείο της ACN είχαμε συζητήσει. 
Λίγο πολύ και για να μην πολυλογούμε, κανένας ISP δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να υποστηρίξει την προσπάθεια και κανένας δεν δίνει υπηρεσίες τσάμπα. Με λίγα λόγια η καλύτερη προσφορά ζητούσε 1500 euro τον μήνα collocation με αμφίβολη την δυνατότητα παρουσίας κόμβου η οποία αν μη τι άλλο δεν θα ήταν τσάμπα ενώ παράλληλα πολύ πιθανόν ήταν να δεις το logo της εταιρίας μέχρι και στις προσωπικές σου σελίδες. 

Άρα όχι μόνο θέλουμε και άλλο σημείο έδω και 2 χρόνια αλλά το έχουμε αναζητήσει κιόλας με επιμονή και υπομονή. 

Απο την άλλη δεν έχω δει κανέναν να υποβοηθήσει, να υποστηρίζει, να ζητωκραυγάζει, να συντηρεί μηχανήματα, να ξαγρυπνήσει και να μας βάζει μέσα σε έναν ISP όπως έχει κάνει ο ysam και αργότερα o Σπύρος. Ένας κούκος στην περίπτωση μας έφερε την άνοιξη αλλά ένας κούκος δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει την άνοιξη για πάντα. 

Ξέροντας ότι πολλοί εδώ δουλεύουν σε ΙSP, ονόματα δεν θα πω μιας και ξέρω πολύ συγκεκριμένα ποιοι είναι ακόμα και ο τελευταίος, ας πράξει αντίστοιχα, ας επικοινωνήσει και ας κάνει και αυτός το χρέος του προς την κοινότητα. Σίγουρα το να μπεις σε μια κοινότητα και να απολαμβάνεις 100αδες Mbit και 10αδες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι free και πρέπει ο καθένας να κάνει κάτι για αυτό ώστε να εξακολουθήσουμε να απολαμβάνουμε όλα αυτά.


Από την άλλη commando δεν ανήσυχων ακόμα...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> μην καταληξει το φορουμ σε κανα παταρι του mojiro....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ο καλός ο λόγος κοστίζει μια περιουσία σε αυτόν τον τόπο. γενικά έχουμε την τάση να είμαστε σαν τα κοράκια, στήνουμε πανηγύρι όταν καίγεται κάτι μακρυά από εμάς ... ο συγκεκριμένος ISP ήταν ο μόνος που χαιρέτησε, αγκάλιασε και φιλοξένησε το AWMN, έστω και με το μπάνερ, οι λοιποί ΆηΕςΠίδες, αλλά και άλλοι "παίχτες" του χώρου ήταν και παραμένουν αλλού και υπεράνω ... άστα βράστα, ο χειρότερος εχθρός του Έλληνα --> ο Έλληνας. ας αρχίσουν οι χοροί έλεγε ο Νιόνιος, με τους αιώνιους ασύνδετους αναλυτές και ειδήμονες, πάντα ευθυγραμμισμένοι με τους εκάστοτε ισχυρούς, όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος, να συνεχίζουν να μας φλομώνουν στις ανεπικύρωτες σοφίες αμπέλων, πίσω από ταλαιπωρημένα και κακοζωισμένα Κι-Μπόαρτν, αφού από έργο --> νάδα!

το παρήγορο: οι καλοί δεν χάνονται --> και έχουμε και open house σήμερα εδώ στο ozonet με σούπερ ψήστη και μπόλικο κάρβουνο διατηρώντας για μια ακόμη χρονιά την μοναδικότητα σε αυτού του είδους τα ηΒ-έντ!

----------


## bedazzled

> ...όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος...


Quiz: ποιός τα έχωνε στην Altec για να προωθήσει το δικό του «μαγαζάκι»;

hint:



> ας τρώμε τόσα χρόνια το κόκκινο δεξιά και αριστερά και να λέμε και ευχαριστώ ... τώρα γιατί δεν παίξαμε με TOP/VLSI ή ΕΜΠ ή με άλλους μη εμπορικούς και μη κερδοσκοπικούς χώρους είναι μια ngioΔΣαΜπΕλΟαπορία που θα λύσει κάποια στιγμή η Ιστορία ...





> το θέμα του DAT είναι σε εκκρεμότητα και θα χαρώ πολύ να το “θίξουμε” πολιτισμένα μαζί με το I-call, τα κόκκινα banner, την παροχή Internet & VPN και άλλα ωραία πάνω και στο όνομα του δικτύου του AWMN σε επερχόμενη Γ.Σ. γιατί μέχρι στιγμής έχει γίνει γαργάρα από τους Αμπελένιους και το εκάστοτε Δ.Σ. που έντεχνα τόσα χρόνια πέφτει θύμα χειραγώγησης από το γνωστό κέντρο αποφάσεων και αντιδράσεων με κόστος τον μαρασμό της δυναμικής ενός πολλά υποσχόμενου σωματείου που θα έπρεπε να είναι ανοικτό προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, να παράγει έργο και συνεργασίες και να προσφέρει με διαφάνεια σε όλους !! στην τελική, ότι δεν καταφέρει ο σύλλογος ως θύμα χειραγώγησης θα το καταφέρουν μεμονωμένα όσοι έχουν όραμα, όρεξη, διάθεση και πείσμα γιατί το AWMN είναι ελεύθερο και δεν αποτελεί μαγαζάκι κανενός για νόβα, καφέ άντε και λίγο μπάσκετ που και που ... !!

----------


## acoul

Οι παραπάνω προβληματισμοί ισχύουν αυτούσιοι μέχρι και σήμερα, και σε ευχαριστώ που τους ξέθαψες, απλά δεν στήνω τρελό χορό και πανηγύρι για τα προβλήματα κάποιου που καλώς ή κακώς προσέφερε και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει στο AWMN και όχι μόνο!

η όλη φάση του αβασάνιστου πανηγυριού μπροστά στον εκάστοτε αδύναμο θυμίζει τα παλικάρια της φακής που βγαίνουν από τις τρύπες τους μετά τη μάχη για να φωτογραφηθούν ως ήρωες ή παράγοντες μπροστά στο σκοτωμένο θεριό.

----------


## bedazzled

> απλά δεν στήνω τρελό χορό και πανηγύρι για τα προβλήματα κάποιου που καλώς ή κακώς προσέφερε και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει στο AWMN και όχι μόνο!


Αν κατάλαβες ότι εγώ χαίρομαι για τα προβλήματα της Altec, κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος. Μάλλον άλλοι χαίρονται...  :: 

Ούτε VPN έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, ούτε τα banners βλέπω, ούτε την έχω θάψει όπως μερικοί «φίλοι» σου... γενικά ότι δεν με ενοχλεί, δεν το ενοχλώ.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> απλά δεν στήνω τρελό χορό και πανηγύρι για τα προβλήματα κάποιου που καλώς ή κακώς προσέφερε και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει στο AWMN και όχι μόνο!
> 
> 
> Αν κατάλαβες ότι εγώ χαίρομαι για τα προβλήματα της Altec, κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος. Μάλλον άλλοι χαίρονται... 
> 
> Ούτε VPN έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, ούτε τα banners βλέπω, ούτε την έχω θάψει όπως μερικοί «φίλοι» σου... γενικά ότι δεν με ενοχλεί, δεν το ενοχλώ.


Oυτε Link έχεις στο awmn...απορώ......τι φρούτο είσαι?Συκιά?Αχλαδιά?Μουριά?Τι κάνεις εδω πέρα εκτός απο το να κολάς κάτω απο κάθε Post μου?

----------


## bedazzled

> Oυτε Link έχεις στο awmn...


Ξεχνάς ποιοί «ομόσταυλοι» με τσατίσανε και τα ξήλωσα όλα.  ::  

Ή μήπως νομίζεις ότι επειδή έχεις λινκ και συνδρομή στο σωματείο, σε υπολογίζουν περισσότερο από μένα; *...NOT !*

Και αυτό σε «τσούζει» αγαπητέ.  :: 




> τι φρούτο είσαι?Συκιά?


Συκιά είσαι και φαίνεσαι!!!  ::   ::   ::  




> Τι κάνεις εδω πέρα εκτός απο το να κολάς κάτω απο κάθε Post μου?


Εσύ τι κάνεις εδώ πέρα εκτός από το να κολλάς κάτω από κάθε post του NetTraptor;  ::

----------


## compiler

Καλησπέρα.

Δεν ειχα δεί τις απαντήσεις σας ! Sorry για την πολύ αργοπωρημένη δικιά μου.

Εαν χρειάζεστε αξιόπιστη τοποθεσία για να ανέβει το awmn εγω εδω είμαι και θα βοηθήσω.
Οποιος είναι υπέυθυνος και θέλει να μεταφέρει το awmn σε σοβαρό datacenter και server ας μου κάνει ενα τηλέφωνο η ας μου στείλει ενα pm.

Εγω είμαι εδώ  ::

----------


## andreas

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Δεν ειχα δεί τις απαντήσεις σας ! Sorry για την πολύ αργοπωρημένη δικιά μου.
> 
> Εαν χρειάζεστε αξιόπιστη τοποθεσία για να ανέβει το awmn εγω εδω είμαι και θα βοηθήσω.
> Οποιος είναι υπέυθυνος και θέλει να μεταφέρει το awmn σε σοβαρό datacenter και server ας μου κάνει ενα τηλέφωνο η ας μου στείλει ενα pm.
> 
> Εγω είμαι εδώ


Αμα το δει αυτο ο nettraptor θα γινει πανικος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πανικός? y? 
We will be in touch! Thanks  ::

----------


## commando

> Πανικός? y? 
> We will be in touch! Thanks


Νετραπτορ ενταξει εχεις καλες προθεσεις αλλα μην το παιζεις Γεωργιανος πρωθυπουργος.
Δεν ειμαστε μασωνικη στοα ημαρτον τοση μυστικοπαθεια τελικα ?ειχαμε επαφες εμεις οι ταπεινοι με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ISP και μας γειωσανε?
Put the fax down,δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει ουτε ενα φαξ ουτε ενα γραμμα ουτε ενα mail που να το αποδεικνυει αυτο.
Ναι ο Spyros εκανε δουλεια και αλλοι βεβαια και ανταμειψαμε και εμεις την Αλτεκ οσο μπορουσαμε,δεκαδες ποστ υπερ της καναμε οτι δεν ειχε traffic shaping και αλλα δωσαμε σε φιλους μπατζανακηδες που αλτεκ νομιζαν οτι ειναι απο το ALTER αν δεν τους το μαθαιναμε.
Πληρωσαμε και δεν χρωσταμε τιποτα,ελα τωρα ενα vm παει παντου σιγα τα χιλιαρικα ζαλιστηκαμε!Στο πε και ο νεος που ειναι χωμενος στα DSLAM και τα DC
Εδω ειναι τα κομαντα πρεπει να στειλεις το ρημαδι το site καπου πριν το bwith της Altec φτασει 64kbps.
Αυτη ειναι η αποστολη που επρεπε να εχει γινει χτες οχι τωρα.
Για να δουμε τι τεχνικαρας εισαι και ποσο high continuity θα προσφερεις στην οικογενεια σου.

----------


## cirrus

> Για να δουμε τι τεχνικαρας εισαι και ποσο high continuity θα προσφερεις στην οικογενεια σου.


Ναι μήπως θες και κανά DR site? Πάρτο χαμπάρι: για να έχουμε αλλού αυτά που έχουμε στην altec, όχι μόνο banner θα έχουν, αλλά θα τους πληρώνουμε και ένα καλό ποσό τον μήνα. Προσωπικά δεν με νοιάζει είτε στην altec είναι, είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού, μιας και i-call δεν έχω, το vpn δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Το μόνο που είναι βασικό είναι να υπάρχει connectivity στο forum+wind και από internet και από awmn. Βρες μου ISP που να έχει κόμβο στην ταράτσα του (aka connectivity με awmn) και να διατίθεται να ξοδέψει 2-3-4U χώρο + 50gb/2 (πες ότι τα μισά είναι awmn) = 25gb (μόνο για το forum) + του wind (τώρα που το θυμήθηκα πρέπει να βάλω στατιστικά πάλι, αλλά λογικά κάπου όσο και του forum θα είναι  ::  ) τον μήνα transfers με αντάλλαγμα το banner στο forum και τα λέμε (δεν συζητάω για vpn κτλ).

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πανικός? y? 
> We will be in touch! Thanks 
> 
> 
> Νετραπτορ ενταξει εχεις καλες προθεσεις αλλα μην το παιζεις Γεωργιανος πρωθυπουργος.
> Δεν ειμαστε μασωνικη στοα ημαρτον τοση μυστικοπαθεια τελικα ?ειχαμε επαφες εμεις οι ταπεινοι με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ISP και μας γειωσανε?
> Put the fax down,δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει ουτε ενα φαξ ουτε ενα γραμμα ουτε ενα mail που να το αποδεικνυει αυτο.
> ...


Βασικά την ίδια αγνοία που έχετε και για άλλα πράγματα έχετε και για αυτό τον χώρο. Συζητήσεις γινανε με Vivodi (My business contact), On Telecomms (Καρολος Γκικας), Forthnet (Με γνωστούς μέσα στο δίκτυο), Hol ( My Business contact). Απο Tellas noting. Ορίστε τι διαφορά έχει που έμαθες. Δεν είναι κάτι κρυφό. 
Κάποιοι έλαβαν e-mail, κάποιοι έλαβαν ακόμα και υλικό (μπροσούρες κτλ). Απο άλλους έλαβα απαντήσεις, από άλλους όχι και άλλοι ούτε ήθελαν να ακούσουν. Και στην τελική αν θέλουν μερικοί την βολή τους ας παρακολουθήσουν και κανένα σεμινάριο από αυτά που συμμετέχουμε με 1 man shows. Να έρθουν και στα φουαγιέ είναι όλος ο αφρός των ISP. Να κάτσουν να κατεβάσουν καμιά καλή ιδέα και να κανουμε παρόμοιες συνεργασίες σαν αυτή της Altec. Το πρόβλημα συνήθως είναι το εισπρακτικό attitude που έχουν όλοι και η έλλειψη δημιουργικότητας, φαντασίας και ενθουσιασμού. Θλιβερό πράγμα να είσαι σε ένα τομέα για το χρήμα και μόνο, να μην τον αγαπάς, να μην τον βλέπεις με ενθουσιασμό ή να βλέπεις φαντάσματα ανταγωνισμού. Πριν καν το καταλάβεις παλεύεις με την σκιά σου και ρίχνεις ακόμα και το σπίτι σου ολάκερο πάνω στην μάχη.
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το τελευταίο συνέδριο. Θα βάλουμε fibers και μετά θα σας δίνουμε HDTV και πράσινα άλογα. Σιγά το πράμα, θα μου σκάψετε όλη την γειτονιά, θα βάλετε ενεργό εξοπλισμό παντού για να κάνετε μια ωραιότατη θερμική μόλυνση και φυσικά το HD μπορώ να το πάρω και από δορυφόρο. Απο φαντασία μηδέν... απο μπικικινια.. έχουμε πολλούς trendy (όχι το Nik) που θα τσιμπήσουν. Τόσο BW για μια τρυπά στο νερό. Η Altec σε αυτό το κομμάτι (φαντασία, δημιουργικότητα, ευστροφία κτλ) έχει κάνει τη διαφορά με πολλές πρωτοπόρες υπηρεσίες και αποτελείται από άτομα με μεράκι και αγάπη για τον τομέα. Συγνώμη μπορεί να γενικεύω αλλά δεν εχω δει κάτι το διαφορετικό από τους άλλους ενω ισως το top level management attitude κάποιες φόρες να σκιάζει και να αμαυρώνει τον διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα των τεχνοκρατών μέσα στους ISP. Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, να δώσουμε την ώθηση για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη τόσο των υπηρεσιών μας όσο και των συνεργασιών που μόνο γνώση και οφέλη φέρνουν.

Οι τιμές που σου αναφέρω είναι περσινές και φιλικές.

Τώρα καθίστε και πείτε μου ότι ιστορία θέλετε. Εγώ ξέρω όμως διότι ήμουν εκεί...

Οσο για το High continuity.. Δεν θα σου κρύψω ότι δεν θα υπάρξει τέτοιο. 1 δεν υπάρχουν η τεχνικές προϋποθέσεις και 2 μεταξύ μας δεν θα πάθουμε και κάτι. Κάτι μεταξύ του κατεβάζω το αμάξι φορτώνω μόνος μου (το εχω ξανακάνει ξέρεις) τα πάω αλλού και καλά να είναι αυτοί που κουνάνε τον κωλο τους μια στο τόσο... τα ανάβουμε με άλλα IPia... Όποτε μπορέσουμε να αφιερώσουμε λίγο από τον χρόνο μας. Εδώ άλλοι έχουν τεραστία προβλήματα με συνδεσιμότητα ολόκληρων περιοχών, με τον ίδιο τους τον κόμβο, δεν ξέρουν τίποτε άλλο από το flame και το leechers, με ένα κάρο πολύπλοκα προβλήματα (personality, psychological) και μέχρι να κουνήσουν το ένα πόδι βρομάει το άλλο. Δεν εχω τύψεις...  ::

----------


## compiler

Παιδιά εγω εδώ είμαι καινούριος. Και σίγουρα είναι πολλά που δεν ξέρω και ούτε γνωρίζω ποιος εχει προσφέρει "περισσότερα". Αλλα... δεν βρίσκω λόγω να υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους αντιπαραθέσεις σε τέτοια θέματα. Υπάρχει μια κοινότητα, ενας σύλλογος, πείτε το όπως σας αρέσει, με άτομα που εχουν όλοι δώσει κάτι και εχουν να δώσουν κάτι. Οτι εμ πάση περιπτώση μπορεί ο καθένας δεν εχει σημασία τι μπορείς να δώσεις αλλα η προσπάθεια.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι ευκολο να προσεγγίσεις ελληνικό πάροχο γιατι η μισή Ελλάδα τους έχει στείλει email και γράμμα για sponsorship και δεν δίνουν. Συνήθως αυτά που είναι και καλά sponsored είναι απο άτομα που δουλεύουν μέσα στον πάροχο. Και γνωρίζω προσωπικά δεκάδες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Γιατι δεν υπήρχαν εδω μέσα πολλά ατομα που δουλευαν στην altec ? Αρα και προσωπική τους επιροή για να "βοηθηθει" το awmn ?
Και για να λέμε την αλήθεια οντως η altec ειναι σε κάποια θέματα πιο ευέλικτη απο τους άλλους αλλα ήταν γιατί δεν την έπερνε κιόλας να κάνει αλλιώς. Απο τη στιγμή που εμπενε όλο και πιο μέσα και εσύ ενα μαγαζί να έχεις αμα δεν τα βγάζεις πέρα θα κάνεις οτι μπορείς για να βρείς η να κρατήσεις ενα πελάτη. Η altec κέρδος είχε απο το awmn και δεν της κόστιζε και τίποτα να δίνει λίγο bw και λίγο ρεύμα σε ενα - δυο μηχανάκια ... Και εγώ οταν ήμουν στον ΟΤΕ altec είχα. Τώρα που ήθελα βρόγχους εκτος ΟΤΕ την άφησα ... Λογικό είναι ... Συν οτι και εγω που ήμουνα στην altec είχα αρκετες φορές προβλήματα μαζί της και ειδικά με κάτι που τους ειχα ζητήσει για το icall δεν με εξυπηρέτησαν.


Τεσπα ... Ο καθένας ας κοιτάξει τι μπορεί να προσφέρει απο την πλευρά του και ας δώσουμε και όλοι στο forum το καλό παράδειγμα γιατι εαν κάποιος διαβάσει αυτό το ποστ θα πει α εδω μέσα σκοτόνωνται μεταξύ τους ...
Εγω αυτά τα καταλαβαίνω και δεν τα παρεξηγώ γιατι είχα και κοινότητα δικιά μου με 48.000 ενεργούς και ξέρω καλα τι ζόρια πέφτουν οσο ανεβαίνουν οι απαιτήσεις και ειδικα οταν εχεις δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις. Αλλα δεν εχουν όλοι την ιδια αντιληψη και ούτε και θα βγεί κανεις κερδισμένος απο αντιπαραθέσεις...

----------


## bedazzled

> για να κάνετε μια ωραιότατη *θερμική μόλυνση*


Επειδή ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον, το εξηγείς λίγο παραπάνω αν θες;

----------


## commando

Βρε δε βαριέσαι αδερφέ – Κώστας Χατζής



```
Κάποιο παράθυρο έχει φως
κάποιον τον τρώει ο πυρετός
μας φεύγει βήμα βήμα
Κάποιο καράβι στ' ανοιχτά
με χίλια βάσανα βαστά
να μην το πιεί το κύμα

Κι εμείς οι τρεις στον καφενέ
τσιγάρο πρέφα και καφέ
βρε δεν βαριέσαι
δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ

Κάποιος στην άκρη του γιαλού
κοιτάει το τέλος τ' ουρανού
μονάχος του πεθαίνει
Κάποιος στη μάχη πολεμά
η σφαίρα δίπλα μας περνά
στα στήθια του πηγαίνει

Κι εμείς οι άλλοι μα το ναι
κάνουμε πάρτυ ρεφενέ
βρε δεν βαριέσαι
δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ

Έξω αστράφτει και βροντά
κι ένας διαβάτης περπατά
χαμένος μες στη μπόρα
Κάπου δεν θα 'χουνε ψωμί
κάπου πεινάει ένα παιδί
και κλαίει αυτήν την ώρα

Κι εμείς χορτάτοι μα το ναί
κάνουμε γλέντια ρεφενέ
βρε δεν βαριέσαι
δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ

Πόσοι απόψε ξαγρυπνούν
σαν κολασμένοι τριγυρνούν
και κλαίνε και πονάνε
Στάσου και σκέψου μια στιγμή
πόσοι σκοτώνονται στη γή
την ώρα που μιλάμε

Μα εμείς οι τρεις στον καφενέ
τσιγάρο πρέφα και καφέ
βρε δεν βαριέσαι
δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ
```

----------


## gadgetakias

Στο ελπίζω φανταστικό σενάριο που αύριο η Altec κλείνει, μήπως υπάρξουν προβλήματα στο να πάρει ο σύλλογος εξοπλισμό και servers?
Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις?
Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν χαρτιά & παραστατικά που να αποδεικνύουν την ύπαρξη του ακριβή εξοπλισμού που υπάρχει εκεί..

Οι υπεύθυνοι σκεφτείτε τα παραπαπάνω, just in case..

----------


## spirosco

Dont worry, υπαρχουν παραστατικα για τα παντα.

----------


## compiler

Καλα και να κλείσει κάποιος θα ανοίξει να μπούμε λογικά να τα πάραλάβουμε.
Τώρα αμα κλείσει και δεν μπορείς ούτε να μπείς μέσα και τα χαρτιά να έχεις τι θα κάνεις ? Θα βομβαρδίσεις το κτίριο ?
Τρεχα γύρευε πότε θα τα πάρεις πίσω αν λέμε αν κάτσει κατι τοσο extreme !
To βασικό είναι (φαντάζομαι πως γίνετε) να πέρνεις remotely backup καθε 1-2 μέρες τα αρχεια απο τους server κάπου ετσι ωστε οτι και να γίνει ...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μην πανικοβαλλόμαστε.
Δεν χειρίζονται ξένοι τα μηχανήματά μας...

----------


## nikpanGR

ναι όσο γι αυτό,δεν χρειάζεται πανικός,αλλιμονο.....Τόσα παιδιά έχουμε εκεί στην Αλτεκ....Απλά να προσέχουμε για να έχουμε.....Να δούμε για μιά φορά ποιό σοβαρά εναλακτικές λύσεις.....οχι μόνο λόγια και mail με μπροσούρες....Δεν γίνονται έτσι οι συζητήσεις........σε σοβαρό επίπεδο ενοώ.......Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με....  ::

----------


## commando

Βασικα οι δικαστικοι επιμελητες ειναι ας πουμε καπως ξενοι με την εννοια data hosting οταν κλειδωνουν κατι....
Δεν χρειαζεται να σας δωσω παραδειγμα τον Πουλιαδη,στο ισογειο του κτιριου ανοιξε υποκαταστημα η τραπεζα που τον εκλεισε κιολας,εκει ημουν και ξερω...

----------


## bedazzled

> ...Πουλιαδη...


Μην ξύνεις πληγές σε ορισμένους...  :: 

Όσο για τις τράπεζες, ε χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα είναι, όχι φιλανθρωπικά ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Βασικα οι δικαστικοι επιμελητες ειναι ας πουμε καπως ξενοι με την εννοια data hosting οταν κλειδωνουν κατι....
> Δεν χρειαζεται να σας δωσω παραδειγμα τον Πουλιαδη,στο ισογειο του κτιριου ανοιξε υποκαταστημα η τραπεζα που τον εκλεισε κιολας,εκει ημουν και ξερω...


George έχεις να προτείνεις λύση....Οκ τα παίρνουμε τα μηχανήματα και πού τα βάζουμε..οεο...Ας μην σπέρνουμε πανικό και ας δούμε για μιά φορά σοβαρα το θέμα στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις και ας λάβουμε τα οποια μέτρα αποφασίσει το Δ.Σ. το οποίο σημειωτέον τώρα εχει αρχίσει να γυρίζει σιγά σιγα απο τις διακοπές,ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα κάνει τις κινήσεις πού πρέπει.......και εμείς στην διάθεση του είμαστε......για να το οργανώσουν σωστά το ότι αποφασίσουμε.....αρκει τα βήματα να είναι έξυπνα και με σχεδιασμό γρήγορο.....Γι αυτο τους ψηφίσαμε άλλωστε.......οχι μονο για να είναι Δ.Σ.....(και ορισμένοι το έχουν αποδείξει οτι προσπαθούν χαμηλόφωνα και χωρις φανφάρες)..  ::  Σ αυτο θα πρέπει να συμματάσχει και ο admin του forum βεβαια......και ο ysam.....Eγω πάντως έχω πρόταση έτοιμη και θα την στείλω απο Δευτέρα με ονόματα και τηλέφωνα στο [email protected]......για να μην πεί κανείς ότι είμαι όλο λόγια....  ::

----------


## commando

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ το ADSLGR απο εργαζομενο της Αλτεκ.
Ειναι πιστευω ο,τι πιο συγκινητικο εχω διαβασει,Σουλα μακους κανονισε να κρεμασεις τα παιδια και θα σε κρεμασουμε μια μερα.
Γειά σας

Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.

Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.

Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:
Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.
Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.
Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!
Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.
Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.
Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.
Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;

Αυτά.. ελπίζω να κατατόπισα κάποιους.

Βαγγέλης

ΥΓ: Τα τμήματα επικοινωνίας με τους πελάτες δίνουν την επίσημη πληροφόρηση στους πελάτες, όπως έρχεται από τη διοίκηση. Είναι προφανές, αλλά κάποιοι αδυνατούν να το καταλάβουν...

----------


## nikpanGR

όταν συνέβει αυτο που συνέβει με τον Πουλιάδη,εργαζόμουν στην pc systems σαν Project Manager έργων Δημοσίου....όλα τα παιδιά με τον αλφα η βήτα τρόπο είχαν πάρει μετοχές του Πουλιάδη (Pc systems) και λίγο πριν γίνει αυτό μόνο τα ""μεγαλοστελέχη"" προλάβανε να τις εξαργυρώσουν,λίγο πριν σκάσει ο Πουλιάδης μεγαλολογιστής της Pc systems κατηγορήθηκε για κατάχρηση και έφυγε σε μία νύχτα μέσα....Βλεποντας αυτα μετακύλισα με αργα αλλα σταθερά βηματάκια στον ΟΔΔΥ σαν admin.H pc systems υφίσαται και πάει και πολύ καλά απ ότι έχω μάθει απο τα φιλαράκια μου που δουλευουν ακόμα εκει..........Την έσωσε η ανεξαρτητοποίηση και η αγορά της απο μεγαλοεφοπλιστή του Πειραιά,.Η εν λόγω εταιρία στηρίζεται στην παροχή υπηρεσιών και λιγότερο στην πώληση προιόντων τώρα πια....Έχει ανοδική τάση παρ όλα τα προβλήματα της αγοράς....


Τι θέλω να πώ.....Οτι εαν θέλει κάποιος να σώσει κάτι το σώζει....εάν είναι αποφασισμένος να τα βάλει στην τσέπη και να φύγει το κάνει μέσα σε μια νύχτα.......Ο πανικός δεν είναι η μόνη λύση...Απλα πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος για όλες τις εκδοχές..........Αυτό είναι όλο.....Αυτο προτάσει και η καθημερινότητα μας εδω και μερικά χρόνια...δεν είναι έτσι?

----------


## mojiro

και η compu-link είχε ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί... αλλά έκλεισε αυτή ενώ ο υπόλοιπος cumpu-όμιλος είναι οκ  ::

----------


## nvak

> Συζητήσεις γινανε με Vivodi (My business contact), On Telecomms (Καρολος Γκικας), Forthnet (Με γνωστούς μέσα στο δίκτυο), Hol ( My Business contact). Απο Tellas noting. 
> Κάποιοι έλαβαν e-mail, κάποιοι έλαβαν ακόμα και υλικό (μπροσούρες κτλ). Απο άλλους έλαβα απαντήσεις, από άλλους όχι και άλλοι ούτε ήθελαν να ακούσουν.


Αυτές οι δουλειές χρειάζεται να συντονίζονται με εχεμύθεια και όχι στο forum για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Στην όλη διαδικασία χρειάζονται λεπτοί χειρισμοί για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε μεταξύ μας.

Καλά θα ήταν να συνεχίσεις τον συντονισμό της εύρεσης εναλλακτικού hosting με την βοήθεια όποιου απο τα μέλη μας μπορεί να προσφέρει στην προσπάθεια.
Εκτός της Tellas, πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο προσέγγισης και του ΟΤΕ. 
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η περίπτωση για κάτι σε επιδοτούμενο, αλλά εκεί χρειάζονται περισσότερα χέρια και τρέξιμο.

----------


## papashark

> Αυτές οι δουλειές χρειάζεται να συντονίζονται με εχεμύθεια και όχι στο forum για ευνόητους λόγους.


H γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν φτάνει να είναι τίμια, αλλά πρέπει να φαίνετε και τίμια...

Στους σύλλογους δεν υπάρχει "εχεμύθεια" αλλά πλήρη διαφάνεια, κοινώς ενημέρωση, και όταν λέμε ενημέρωση δεν εννοούμε στο πίσω δωματιάκι της έδρας μεταξύ των "δικών μας παιδιών", αλλά στην πραγματική έδρα του συλλόγου, εκεί που συχνάζει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μελών, το φόρουμ...

----------


## nikpanGR

To mail με τις λεπτομέρειες εστάλει στο Δ.Σ. και περιμένω να κανονίσουμε το ραντεβού με τον πάροχο....Και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε να κρύψουμε κάτι......Φτάνει η μυστικοπάθεια.......Δεν μας έχει οδηγήσει σε καλά μονοπάτια...

----------


## nvak

Άλλο συντονίζω με εχεμύθεια και άλλο ενημερώνω τα μέλη για μιά πρόταση και ζητώ έγκριση.

π.χ. δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εκθέτεται όλη η διαδικασία, οι επαφές τα email και τα ονόματα των κονέ. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εκθέσουμε ανθρώπους και να ναυαγήσουμε προσπάθειες (πέρα απο το μεταξύ μας πλάκωμα).
Όποιος έχει κάτι κατά νου, μπορεί να μαζέψει τις πληροφορίες που θέλει, να κάνει τις σχετικές συζητήσεις με τους αναδόχους, 
να ενημερώσει το ΔΣ και να μας ανακοινώσει επίσημα την πρόταση, εφ΄όσον είναι ολοκληρωμένη και συμφωνεί ο χορηγός.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα και αυτά που έγραψα με προσοχή τα έγραψα. Δεν είναι πληροφορία που μπορεί να βλάψει. Κάθε άλλο περιγράφει μια πραγματική εικονα μιας προσπάθειας που έγινε ένα χρόνο πριν.

Τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν, οι θέσεις και η στρατηγική του κάθε ISP αλλάζει, τα πρόσωπα αλλάζουν καθώς και οι τιμές και οι ανάγκες. 

Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που λες Νίκο αλλά μια γενική εικονα καλό είναι να την έχει όλος ο κόσμος μιας και αλλιώς είτε ονειροπολεί, είτε παραφέρεται είτε πλάθει ιστορίες συνωμοσίας παντού μέσα στον νου του. Δεν γύρισα το δάκτυλο σε κανέναν και δεν είναι ψέματα τίποτε από αυτά που έγραψα. Σαν ISP Το να κρατάς μια τάδε στάση απέναντι σε έναν σύλλογο και πολύ περισσότερο σε ένα Δίκτυο σαν τον δικό μας που έχει ανάγκη από διαφάνεια και πληροφόρηση λόγο πόλων στομάτων και μεγάλου πλήθους, έχει και το ανάλογο ίσως αρνητικό κόστος σε marketing μιας και εγώ πρέπει να δώσω λόγο όσο ποιο διακριτικά γίνεται ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. Καλό είναι να καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν πάω εκ μέρους του εαυτού μου αλλά εκ μέρους μιας κοινότητάς και αν το όχι το πούνε σε εμένα, εγώ με την σειρά μου πρέπει να το μεταφέρω μαζί με την αιτιολογία σε όλη την κοινότητα, ότι κόστος και να έχει για αυτούς (η για εμάς εμμέσως). Αλλιώς πες μου πως θα μπορέσω να δικαιολογήσω τις αποφάσεις μου/μας ή πως θα πλασάρω μια πρόταση στο τραπέζι?
Χρέος έχω να είμαι αντικειμενικός και να μην θίξω έστω και κατά λάθος κάποιον. Το παραπάνω ποστ δεν νομίζω ότι θίγει Και σαφέστατα τα κόστη που αναφέρονται είναι αδιάφορα μιας και δεν έχουμε οικονομική δυνατότητα ούτε για 10 euro τον μήνα.  ::

----------


## papashark

κοίτα να δεις που θα βάλω 2 + στον NetTraptor... Χάλασε ο κόσμος...

++ Netraptor

----------


## nikpanGR

Eαν μου στείλετε τα στοιχεία που σας ζητώ στο mail πού έστειλα στο [email protected] γραπτώς και μία εξουσιοδότηση οτι όντως με έχει στείλει ο Σύλλογος ευχαρίστως να αναλάβω την επαφή,αλλιώς σαν φτωχός συγγενής δεν πάω πουθενά....Σκεφτήτε και αποφασίστε .....όλα με διαφάνεια...και εγώ στην διάθεση σας...Και πιστεύω να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα απο μιά πρώτη συζήτηση πού έχω κάνει...

----------


## igna

Δηλαδή τώρα μας λες, να κάνει πέρα το ΔΣ και να πας εσύ, ως τι??  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Καλησπερα εγω ειμαι ο σπαζοκλαμπανιας παλι που πλαθω θεωριες συνομωσιας.
Υστερα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια μου με εκπροσωπο της ΕΕΤΤ αυτολεξι η απαντηση τους ηταν πως παρακολουθουν απο τις κοινοτητες την ολη κατασταση και πως απο οτι φαινεται δεν εχει πληρωσει η Αλτεκ επισης οτι προς το παρον τηρουν μια σταση αναμονης και οτι δεν θα υπαρξει μεσα στη μερα καποια ανακοινωση.
Τωρα για την μετεγκατασταση των 4U μας δεν βλεπω φως στο τουνελ...ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης οσο πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Δηλαδή τώρα μας λες, να κάνει πέρα το ΔΣ και να πας εσύ, ως τι??


Αν ενημερωθείς για το mail που έστειλα στο d.s δεν λέω αυτό αλλά ο nvac αν διαβάσεις παραπάνω λεεί να αναλάβουμε μόνοι μας την πρώτη επαφή,γι αυτό έγραψα ότι έγραψα παραπάνω.....Μην βρώ και τον μπελά μου θέλοντας να βοηθήσω.....Μην τρελαθουμε κι όλας....Όλο και όλα εκεί καταλήγουν....Ελα ρε συ igna σοβαρεψου...


```
nvak   	
 Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Re: ΟΤΕ: Προσωρινή διακοπή κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την Αltec
ΔημοσίευσηΔημοσιεύτηκε: Δευτ Σεπ 01, 2008 2:11 pm 
Χωρίς σύνδεση
Ροφος

Εγγραφή: Τετ Ιαν 07, 2004 10:04 am
Δημοσιεύσεις: 2986
Τοποθεσία: Αγ. Παρασκευή 	
Άλλο συντονίζω με εχεμύθεια και άλλο ενημερώνω τα μέλη για μιά πρόταση και ζητώ έγκριση.

π.χ. δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εκθέτεται όλη η διαδικασία, οι επαφές τα email και τα ονόματα των κονέ.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εκθέσουμε ανθρώπους και να ναυαγήσουμε προσπάθειες (πέρα απο το μεταξύ μας πλάκωμα).
Όποιος έχει κάτι κατά νου, μπορεί να μαζέψει τις πληροφορίες που θέλει, να κάνει τις σχετικές συζητήσεις με τους αναδόχους,
να ενημερώσει το ΔΣ και να μας ανακοινώσει επίσημα την πρόταση, εφ΄όσον είναι ολοκληρωμένη και συμφωνεί ο χορηγός.
```

Πώς να κάνω συζητήσεις με αναδόχους ,ως τι ως κύριος γραφικός?Αυτό λέω.....Ας αναλάβει το Δ.Σ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΡΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ *ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ..*....ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ......ΑΡΚΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΗΡΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ....

----------


## igna

Θα σου έλεγα bravo, αν έγραφες έχω ένα cone με τον χ,ψ κάποιος απο ΔΣ παμε να τα πούμε, και όχι αυτό  ::  





> γραπτώς και μία εξουσιοδότηση οτι όντως με έχει στείλει ο Σύλλογος ευχαρίστως να αναλάβω την επαφή,αλλιώς σαν φτωχός συγγενής δεν πάω πουθενά....Σκεφτήτε και αποφασίστε .....


Δηλαδή τους απειλής???

----------


## nikpanGR

> Θα σου έλεγα bravo, αν έγραφες έχω ένα cone με τον χ,ψ κάποιος απο ΔΣ παμε να τα πούμε, και όχι αυτό  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> ...


Εσυ θα πήγαινες χωρίς να έχεις στοιχεία οτι όντως είσαι απο το awmn?Kai χωρις να ξέρεις τις αναγκες?Εκτος εάν προσπαθείς να κάνεις flame οπότε πάσσο...χαχαχαχα

----------


## spirosco

MKB μυριζει κι εδω.

----------


## nikpanGR

*M.A.T.I* ΘΑ ΈΛΕΓΑ ΕΓΩ...(Μία από τα ίδια)

----------


## nvak

Βρε Νικόλα δεν χρειάζεσαι εξουσιοδότηση να παρουσιάσεις το δίκτυό μας σε κάποιο τρίτο και να περιγράψεις στο περίπου τι θέλουμε. 
Αν δείς την άλλη πλευρά θετική, τότε ενημερώνεις και κανονίζεις επίσημη συνάντηση.

Ο καθένας μας είναι εκπρόσωπος του δικτύου και η εικόνα του πρός τα έξω.
Το ΔΣ είναι το συλλογικό μας όργανο στο οποίο στέλνουμε τις εισηγήσεις - προτάσεις μας για συζήτηση και επικύρωση.
Είναι κυρίως διοικητικό όργανο και όχι εκτελεστικό.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Βρε Νικόλα δεν χρειάζεσαι εξουσιοδότηση να παρουσιάσεις το δίκτυό μας σε κάποιο τρίτο και να περιγράψεις στο περίπου τι θέλουμε. 
> Αν δείς την άλλη πλευρά θετική, τότε ενημερώνεις και κανονίζεις επίσημη συνάντηση.
> 
> Ο καθένας μας είναι εκπρόσωπος του δικτύου και η εικόνα του πρός τα έξω.
> Το ΔΣ είναι το συλλογικό μας όργανο στο οποίο στέλνουμε τις εισηγήσεις - προτάσεις μας για συζήτηση και επικύρωση.
> Είναι κυρίως διοικητικό όργανο και όχι εκτελεστικό.


Eίναι θετικοί ...ναι είναι....εκείνο πού ζητάνε είναι σοβαρότητα και αυτο φοβούνται απο τον Σύλλογο....ας δείξουμε για μια φορα τουλάχιστόν την ωριμότητα μας...
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι θέλουμε...Τοσο απλά.....Αν με ενημερώσει κάποιος επακριβώς και με λεπτομέρεια θα βοηθήσω.,ετσι στον αέρα δεν σκοπεύω να γίνω ρεζίλι...τοσο απλά.....
Και γραπτά me e-mail για να ξέρω τι ζητάμε ακριβώς.....μην αρχιζουμε τα ιδια .....Αποτέλεσμα θέλουμε να έχουμε.... μόνο με αυτό τον τρόπο θα έχουμε......Αν έχω άδικο πυροβολήστε με....

----------


## mojiro

> MKB μυρίζει κι εδώ.


ντε ζαβού...

----------


## bedazzled

> Ελα ρε συ igna *σοβαρεψου*...
> 
> Εκτος εάν προσπαθείς να κάνεις *flame* οπότε πάσσο...χαχαχαχα


Look who's talking!  ::   ::   ::  




> εκείνο πού ζητάνε είναι σοβαρότητα


Μμμμμμ, ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα την βρουν.  :: 




> ας δείξουμε για μια φορα τουλάχιστόν την ωριμότητα μας...


Θαύμα θα είναι...  ::  




> δεν σκοπεύω να γίνω *ρεζίλι*...


Πονάνε ωρέ τα παλικάρια;  ::  Συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απ' τα *χιόνια*.  ::  




> ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΡΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ *ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ..*....ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ......ΑΡΚΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΗΡΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ....


Στο έχουμε πει 500 φορές, *ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ*, και *ΔΕΝ* βοηθάς, και *ΔΕΝ* σε παίρνει στα σοβαρά *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ*.-




> και η εικόνα του πρός τα έξω.


+++




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> MKB μυρίζει κι εδώ.
> 
> 
> ντε ζαβού...


+1
Κι άλλος ένας εδώ (έλεγα μήπως είμαι μόνος μου)... βρωμάει *φιάσκο ολκής* (όπως τότε με το στρατόπεδο αεροπορίας  :: )

----------


## nikpanGR

Bre καλώστον απο κάτω μου....και έλεγα πού είναι αυτό το αστέρι-κολαουζο.....αχαχαχαχαχα...(σημ εάν παρατηρήσετε προσεκτικά κάτω από κάθε post μου βρίσκεται και ο bed.....φαινόμενο για ψυχιατρική παρακολούθηση......κανένα ψυχίατρο έχουμε στο δίκτυο?)

----------


## bedazzled

> Bre καλώστον *απο κάτω μου*....


Μπλιάχ!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  




> (σημ εάν παρατηρήσετε προσεκτικά κάτω από κάθε post μου βρίσκεται και ο bed.....φαινόμενο για ψυχιατρική παρακολούθηση......κανένα ψυχίατρο έχουμε στο δίκτυο?)


Κατά πρώτον δεν είμαι κάτω από δικό σου post, αλλά από του mojiro.

Κατά δεύτερον, η πλειοψηφία του δικτύου *συμφωνεί ότι εσύ είσαι για ψυχίατρο*...



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Τι κάνεις εδω πέρα εκτός απο το να κολάς κάτω απο κάθε Post μου?
> 
> 
> Εσύ τι κάνεις εδώ πέρα εκτός από το να κολλάς κάτω από κάθε post του NetTraptor;


Είπες κάτι;  :: 


*Εν τέλει, ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ έχεις να παραθέσεις αναλυτικά και ωραία, ή θα ξαναζήσουμε το φιάσκο της ΜΚΒ;*

----------


## Neuro

Τα παιδία παίζει πάλι, οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι μία ακόμα φορά, ξανά, πάλι τα ίδια. Η υπομονή έχει και όρια κύριοι. Κλειδώνεται.

----------

